# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2019

## VesaP

TdF 2019 reitinjulkistustilaisuus tänään kello 12.30 Klaukkalan aikaa.

Eurosportti välittää suorana. Lähetystä voi katsoa livenä myös vaikka täältä:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/watc...n-cyclingnews/

----------


## VesaP



----------


## Munarello

Trendikkäästi gravelhommia sitten Tourillekin: "stage 6 to La Planche des Belle Filles, with race director Christian Prudhomme confirming the addition of a *dirt-road final kilometre and 20 per cent finish at the very top of the climb*"

----------


## Köfte

Tourmalet näkyy olevan, Ventoux?...
20% soralla on nyt vaan trendikästä...

----------


## buhvalo

Paras kisaennakko toistaiseksi.
https://cyclingtips.com/2019/06/the-...our-de-france/

----------


## PeeHoo

Kohta alkaa. Lauantaina kurvaillaan Brysselin  eteläpuolella. Toivottavasti kisaajilla on malttia, ettei tule tavalliseen tapaan kolareita alkuinnostuksessa.

----------


## pulmark

Bernard Hinault, 1985 taitaa olla viimeisin ranskalainen TdF voittaja. Siitä on paljon aikaa. 

Nyt saattais olla Pinotilla tai Bardetilla pienen pieni sauma voittoon verrattuna edellisiin vuosiin, koska mm. Froome, Dumoulin ja Roglic poissa. Vähän henkilökohtaista aika-ajoa ja aika mäkinen reitti. Paljon kovia ajajia kuitenkin mukana, saas nähdä miten käy.

----------


## OJ

Minäkin veikkaan ranskista voittajaksi. Jos ei mene Ranskaan GC:n voitto, niin syon patonkia ja juon punaviintä päälle.

----------


## BR1

Thomas, Bernal, Fuglsang ja S. Yates, on Ladbrokesilla järjestyksessä neljä pienintä kerrointa eli voittajasuosikkia. Tämä ei ole mielipide, vaan tarkasti punnittu lähtöasetelma Touriin.

----------


## JTu

> Thomas, Bernal, Fuglsang ja S. Yates, on Ladbrokesilla järjestyksessä neljä pienintä kerrointa eli voittajasuosikkia. Tämä ei ole mielipide, vaan tarkasti punnittu lähtöasetelma Touriin.



Kaipa se on sentään A. Yates, eikä velipoika...

Toivottavasti saadaan jännä kisa. Mielenkiintoista nähdä jatkaako Sk...eikun siis Ineos-juna vahvaa kulkuaan vuorilla jättäen muut taakse.

----------


## BR1

^ A, seison korjattuna. Kun ei mobiili tukenut kopipastea, enkä viitsinyt kertoimiakaan parsia "suomenkielisiksi", jäi viestini kunnianhimottomaksi tältäkin osin.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kyllä se Ineoksen juna on vahvempi kuin Skylla ikinä. 
5/8 ajaisi kapteenina kärkikymmenikköön. 
Ainakin kaksi (Bernal ja Poels) pystyisi taistelemaan voitosta.

----------


## buhvalo

> Minäkin veikkaan ranskista voittajaksi. Jos ei mene Ranskaan GC:n voitto, niin syon patonkia ja juon punaviintä päälle.



Samoilla linjoilla, mutta jos ranskis ei ole keltaisessa jo 20.päivä, grillaan kilon makkaraa ja juon 6-pakin sekä lekan viskiä. Ja jos ranskis on kuitenkin 20. päivä keltaisessa, säännöt muuttuu.

Vakavammin, Valverde on huolestuttavan kuivassa kunnossa. Putoaako Nairo 3. kapteeniksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Googol

> Kyllä se Ineoksen juna on vahvempi kuin Skylla ikinä. 
> 5/8 ajaisi kapteenina kärkikymmenikköön. 
> Ainakin kaksi (Bernal ja Poels) pystyisi taistelemaan voitosta.



Väittäisin, että Rowen, Van Baarlen, Castroviejon ja Mosconin osalta top 10 olisi hyvin epätodennäköistä. Poels ja Kwiatkowski mahdollisesti, mutta todistusaineisto tällekään ei ole kovin runsasta.

Mutta top kymppiin vaadittava tasaisuus ei ole se tärkein ominaisuus junassa, joten onhan tuo edelleen ainakin yhtä kova juna kuin ennenkin.

----------


## kukavaa

Bernal ohittanut Thomaksen kertoimissa! Olisi kyllä voittaa mieleeni.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Väittäisin, että Rowen, Van Baarlen, Castroviejon ja Mosconin osalta top 10 olisi hyvin epätodennäköistä. Poels ja Kwiatkowski mahdollisesti, mutta todistusaineisto tällekään ei ole kovin runsasta.



Nuo ei "ikinä" aja voitosta, vaan poltetaan loppuun jo selvästi ennen maalia. Van Baarle otti vasta yhden vuorietapin, kun sai ajaa itselleen. Ainakin Mosconilla on myös minusta kapasiteettiä.
En väitä, että joku tietty noista pystyisi noista kymppikärkeen vaan sitä, että joku noista neljästä yltäisi sille tasolle.

----------


## Googol

Jos ei ikinä aja loppuun asti ja voi pitää lepopäiviä kun joku muu tekee enemmän hommia, on vähintäänkin kyseenalaista miten pärjäisi jos pitäisi ajaa. Tältä istumalta jos laitettaisiin pystyyn 8 rinnakkaistodellisuutta, joissa kukin olisi kippari, tuskin olisi kippari viidessä niistä kympin joukossa. Jos kukin treenaisi pari vuotta tarkoituksena olla kympin joukossa, näin voisi hyvin tapahtuakin.

----------


## paaton

> Jos ei ikinä aja loppuun asti ja voi pitää lepopäiviä kun joku muu tekee enemmän hommia, on vähintäänkin kyseenalaista miten pärjäisi jos pitäisi ajaa. Tältä istumalta jos laitettaisiin pystyyn 8 rinnakkaistodellisuutta, joissa kukin olisi kippari, tuskin olisi kippari viidessä niistä kympin joukossa. Jos kukin treenaisi pari vuotta tarkoituksena olla kympin joukossa, näin voisi hyvin tapahtuakin.



Treenataankohan tietoisesti kuntohuippuja eri kohtiin apukuskeille?  Kipparin piikkaus, tai pidempi kuntohuippu varmaan valitaan jo reitin julkaisun jälkeen.

Mitenhän gt kuskin ja apukuskin ohjelmat eroavat? Apukuskeilla korostetaan omaa vahvaa aluetta ja gt kuskista rakennetaan laaja-alaisempi ja tosiaan kuntopohjaltaan riittävä? Apukuskien ei ainakaan tarvitse uhrata liikaa treeniaikaa tempoon.

----------


## pulmark

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...fect-gc-429703

Bonussekunteja muutamilla mäkietapeilla mäkien ylityksestä, yhteensä 64s. Uusi asia tälle vuodelle.

----------


## Googol

Lähinnä varmaan junakuskeilla painoa ei ole viety ihan niin äärirajoille, koska suoritus tapahtuu osin tasaisella ja loivemmissa kohdissa. Ja tosiaan, osalla kuskeista huonot päivät ovat tyypillisempiä kuin toisilla. Koska Sky/Ineos juna ei tosiaan ikinä aja itselleen ainakaan kokonaisessa GT:ssä, tästä ei ole näyttöä suuntaan eikä toiseen.

----------


## BR1

Kertokaas, miten Ineoksen kahden kapun taktiikka käytönnössä toteutetaan tai toteutuu? Onko kaput täysin tasavertaisia kohtelussaan aina siihen asti, kun merkittävää eroa syntyy? Miten roolitus kapujen välillä tulisi käytännössä menemään?

----------


## Munarello

Komeasti lähti Tour liikkeelle. GvA tiesi tasan tarkkaan, miten tuo Mur de Grammont ajetaan.

E: Tuolta tourin sivuilta poimittua: "Greg Van Avermaet climbed from the bottom to the top of the chapel's wall of Grammont at an average speed of 28.6km/h."

----------


## pulmark

Wiggins kommentoi moton kyydistä. Aika hyvää tietoa tulee tien päältä. Alaphilippe juomakuskina, taisi sulloa n. 10 pulloa paitansa sisään... onkohan nuo niitä uusia, venyviä paitoja, yksi koko sopii kaikille.

Cavendish käy ihan raivona tiimille kun ei päässyt mukaan kisaan.

Ihan hyvä etappi ollut tähän saakka, GvA ajaa pallopaidasta ja Sagan napsii jo välikireissä pinnoja. Fuglsang kaatui, mutta näyttää pystyvän jatkamaan, silmäkulma auki samoin vissiin kyynärpää, ei näytä hyvältä. Gruenewegen ja Thomas ainakin nurin lopussa, AG2R kuski myös.

----------


## Munarello

Eiköhän Flyygeli jatka huomenna, ei näyttänyt kovin pahalta. Groenewegen meni nurin lopussa, mutta Teunissen hoiti kotiin. Kyllä nyt mun kelpaa huomenna patsastella torilla celesten värisen pyörän kanssa.  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

^ Joo, van Aert TOP20 ja Thomas myös maaliin. Huomenna tulee tosiaan eroja, FDJ ja AG2R taitaa olla huono joukkue TTT joten huomenna voi tulla jo todella paljon eroa. Harmi ranskalaisille.

----------


## Googol

FDJ on ranskalaisista yleensä vahvempi, ja nyt vielä Küngilla vahvistettuna, joten on varmaan 10. sijan paikkeilla. AG2R sitten jossain siedettävän ja surkean välimaastossa.

----------


## pulmark

Aika huonosti pystyi Fuglsang varaamaan oikeaa jalkaansa. Polvi saanut osumaa, mutta lääkärintarkistuksen mukaan ei mitään murtumia. Haastattelussa sanoi, että yrittää jatkaa ja ennusti että tulevat päivät ovat vaikeita.

----------


## Munarello

Kokonaiskilpailun kannalta olisi kyllä suotavaa, että pystyisi jatkamaan täysipainoisesti. 

Ineos avaa tänään TTT:n. Etukäteisarvioissa odotellaan kovavauhtista tempoa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan, miten käy.

----------


## buhvalo

Hyvästä maskista pääsi vetämään Fuglsangia vastapalloon.  :Hymy: 

https://twitter.com/DansLaMusette/st...21135590334465

----------


## pulmark

Velonin koosteessa näkyy kans nuo kaatumiset. Aika hektisen näköistä menoa muutenkin pyöräkameralla kuvattuna. Iso Suomen lippu hyvin esillä maalissa.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41BO...layer_embedded

----------


## pulmark

Jumbolla aika vakuuttava startti, 2. etapin jälkeen vain pallopaita puuttuu.

Kokonaiskilpailukanditaattien tilanne joukkueaika-ajon jälkeen:

Kruijswijk, G.Bennett
Bernal, Thomas +0:20
E.Mas +0:21
Kelderman +0:26
Uran, Woods +0:28
Pinot +0:32
V.Nibali, Dennis +0:36
A.Yates +0:41
Fuglsang +0:41
Konrad, Buchmann +0:46
D.Martin +1:03
N.Quintana, Valverde, Landa +1:05
Porte +1:18
Bardet +1:19

FDJ hyvä, Astanalla normisuoritus. Michelton-Scottilta odotin vähän parempaa. Movistar ja Trek huonoja, kuten myös AG2R.

----------


## buhvalo

Sehän oli parempi etappi. GC-tiimejä ei ilmeisesti kiinnostanut ihan 100:lla ajaa etappi-voitosta. Mutta kuitenkin super kova veto Alaphilipeltä, pääjoukko taisi tulla loppurykäisyn vain 8s nopeampaa (?). Ranskis keltaiseen, olikohan ensimmäinen sitten Vöcklerin?

edit. Näemmä Gallopin edellinen ranskalainen keltaisessa

----------


## pulmark

Joo, viihdyttävä etappi. Alaphilippen lisäksi Wellens ajoi aika pitkään soolona ja napsi mäkipinnat, pallopaidan ja sisupuukon.

----------


## Munarello

Ai se sukkasääntö on sittenkin voimassa, kun niitä nyt ihan mittaillaan.  :Leveä hymy: 
https://twitter.com/kubawinter/status/1147859917694537729/photo/1

----------


## plr

Hyvä, että saadaan joku roti tähän järkyttävään ylipitkien sukkien käyttöön. Paikallaan oleva kurinpalautus!  :Vink:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Joo, viihdyttävä etappi. Alaphilippen lisäksi Wellens ajoi aika pitkään soolona ja napsi mäkipinnat, pallopaidan ja sisupuukon.



Mikä Wellensillä tuli sen vimpan nousun päällä, kun laittoi jalan suoraksi?

----------


## kmw

^ jtkn jäi pyörässään ropaamaan.

----------


## pulmark

^ Wellensillä rengasrikko viimeisen nousun alussa. Pysähtyi mäen päällä kiekon vaihtoa varten mutta huoltoa ei ollut heti saatavilla. Olisi muuten jatkanut Alaphilippen kanssa.

https://www.velouk.net/2019/07/09/to...nce-stage-3-5/

----------


## veke

Saganin loppukiihdytys voittoon näytti niin helpolta.

----------


## pulmark

Tänään etappi #6 ja ensimmäinen mäkiotatus, loppunousuna La Planche des Belles Filles. Loppunousu ajettu ennenkin. Tänä vuonna loppuun on lisätty 1km jyrkkä pätkä ei-päällystettyä tietä. 

En odota että mitään isoja eroja syntyy. Ineos puksuttaa hyvällä temmolla mäet ylös ja sitten lopussa ratkaistaan kuka on vahvin. Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten Nibali ja Fuglsang selviytyy. Nibali ajoi Giron ja Fuglsang loukkaantui kisan alussa. 

Voittajasuosikeiksi lasken Eganin, D. Martinin ja Pinotin ehkä myös Valverden, dieselit kuten Kruijswijk ja Quintana ei pärjää. Fuglsang voi olla hyvä ex-maastopyöräilijänä lopussa jos polvi kunnossa. Toki irtiottokin voi mennä loppuun saakka. Irtiotossa voi Alaphilippen, De Gendthin jne. lisäksi olla mukana vaikka Dennis ja Zakarin jotka jättäytyneet kauas kokonaiskilpailun kärjestä. 

2017, LPdBF, voittajana Fabio Aru

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWhejQkI-mI

----------


## PeeHoo

No niin, kuudennella etapilla päästään jo mäkiin!

----------


## buhvalo

Ero kohtuullisen mäkikykyiseen hatkaan on niin suuri, että taitaapi keltainen mennä Cicconelle, ja vielä hyvällä marginaalilla.

----------


## Pesonito

Ennakkokaavailuihin verrattuna tämä etappi oli kyllä järkyttävä pertymys.

----------


## buhvalo

Uskomattoman kuiva etappi. Ja loppuhuipennus, alaphilipen isku 6+w/kg vauhdeista, lähinnä nauratti kyynisesti. Mutta kovaa mennään mäkeä, kun vetovastuu ei jää yksittäiselle joukkueelle, vaan vähän joka joukkue polttaa tikkuja.

----------


## pulmark

Ensikertalaiset korjasi potin. Teuns etappivoittoon ja Ciccone keltapaitaan. Molemmat 1. kertaa Tourilla mukana. Vähänkö hauskaa katsoa kun "loppukiriä" ajetaan alle 10km/h nopeudella. Aika jyrkkä kyllä tuo loppunousun loppu.

Movistarilla vähän omituinen taktiikka kun lähtivät hyvin varhain jo tasaisella ajamaan irtiottoa kiinni. Ineos pääsi vetohommissa helpolla. Kokonaiskilpailun kärki oikeastaan vaan tiivistyi, jos aika lasketaan Thomaksesta. Bardet ja Alaphilippe etapin suurimpia häviäjiä.

----------


## Googol

Ihmeellisiä odotuksia täällä jos tuo oli järkyttävä pettymys ja Alaphilippe suuri häviäjä.

----------


## pulmark

^ Alaphilippe häviäjä sen perusteella että menetti keltapaidan ranskalaisena. Käsittääkseni keltapaidassa ajaminen ranskalaisen kotiyleisön edessä on kuitenkin aika suuri kunnia.

----------


## Pesonito

> Ihmeellisiä odotuksia täällä jos tuo oli järkyttävä pettymys ja Alaphilippe suuri häviäjä.



Ennakkohype oli sen verran kovaa, että itse odotin aika paljon enemmän kilvanajoa.

----------


## Googol

Harvoin sitä ensimmäisella vuorietapilla ihmeitä tapahtuu, ellei joku ole paljon muita kovemmassa kunnossa. Eikä tuo soramurito lopussa myöskään kannusta höntyilyyn.

----------


## AxHu

Minusta ihan viihdyttävä etappi kaikkinensa. 
Kunnollinen hatka, mäkeä ja taas mäkeä, hienoja maisemia, järkyttävä loppunousu ja tiukkaa vääntöä lopuistakin sijoista maaliviivalle asti ettei erot repeä.
Ennakoista huolimatta ehkä oli aavistettavissa ettei kovin isoja eroja vielä tässä vaiheessa tehdä, kisaa kun on kuitenkin vielä jäljellä monta etappia. 
Onkohan kärjen tehoista dataa missään? Geraintin tehot jyrkän kohdalla kiinnostaisi, tai oikeastaan kenen vaan.

----------


## Googol

Woods: https://www.strava.com/activities/2523547654
Vetooon laskemat VAMit: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/...67626549858304

----------


## Timo W

Pahoittelut, jos tämä on jo täällä ollut, mutta ainakaan ei haulla omiin silmiin osunut. Mielenkiintoinen juttu Tourin kopterikuvauksesta: linkki

----------


## pulmark

^^ Hyvä etappi munkin mielestä. Hatka kamppaili keskenään, jännittävä loppu kuka voittaa, syntyykö eroja GC-kisassa jne... 

Off-Topic mutta en malta olla laittamatta. Mainio kertomus 2. Tourista vuodelta 1904:

https://historianet.fi/kulttuuri/urh...kan-ympariajoa

25kg kilpapyörä, 400km+ etapit, kilpailijat ja katsojat tappelivat keskenään, järjestäjät tarttuivat aseisiin saadakseen katsojat aisoihin, kilpailijat huijasivat kulkemalla junassa tai roikkuivat auton perään kiinnitetyissä köysissä jne.

Jos skandaaleja ja vaarallisia tilanteita haluaisi niin on kyllä todettava että aika tylsiä nykyiset kisat verrattuna ensimmäisiin Toureihin.

----------


## Superflyer

En katsonut kuin viimeisen tunnin etapista, mutta mielestäni oli myös viihdyttävä. Ja hienoa, että jo ekalla viikolla on tällainen "vuoristoetappi-lite", ettei mene ihan tasamaalla kilometrien keräilyksi. Kokonaisuutena tähän mennessä Tour on onnistunut viihdyttämään aivan eri tavalla kuin tämän vuoden Giro, jonka ensimmäiset kaksi viikkoa oli aika tylsää tähän verrattuna. Tietysti riippuu siitä, miten loppu menee ja Ineos ajaa, että lässähtääkö tunnelma jossakin vaiheessa kyttäilyksi. Silti Tour on mielestäni jo nyt parempi kuin Giro, vaikka Giro onkin oma suosikkini GT:stä aina ollut.

Thomas nousi aika vahvan oloisesti viimeiset metrit, eli ei se mies ehkä olekaan niin huonossa kunnossa kuin moni on veikkaillut. Minulle juuri nuo 8-10km/h loppukirit ovat hienoa katseltavaa, siinä on jotain oikeata taistelun henkeä!

MM. Fuglsang, Quintana, Landa, Porte ja Kruijswijk on vielä noin minuutin päässä Thomaksesta. Mielestäni kisa ei siis vielä ainakaan ohi ole, enkä kyllä sanoisi että Ineos on ainakaan vielä kovinkaan suuresti dominoinut.

----------


## marco1

Tulossa lienee hyvät hämmentelyt kun siellä on vielä Nibali asenteella ”ehkä GC tai sitte etappeja” + muitakin nimiä parin minuutin päässä. Kylmähermoista taktiikkaa on ehkä vaikea pitää jos nimimiehet sattuu pääsemään irti vaikka kaikki arvelee että Giron ajaneet todennäköisesti ei jaksa kärjessä loppuun.

Greipel oli sitten päätynyt cyclocrossiin loppumatkalla 
https://twitter.com/andregreipel/sta...980537344?s=21

----------


## N.N.

Tätä on varmaan tuhannesti vinkattu, mutta kun tästä ketjusta puuttuu pikakysymykset, niin vastatkaapa mihin baariin pääkaupunkiseudulla, mieluiten siis Helsingissä, kannattaa mennä katsomaan lauantain Tarbes-Tourmalet etapin loppuosa?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Googol

Joskus vuosia sitten täällä yriteltiin jotain etapinseuraamistapaamisia. Ongelmana taisi olla, että jos ihan mitä tahansa muuta urheilua on samaan aikaan, niin sen pyöräilyn saa auki korkeintaan siihen peränurkassa olevaan pienimpään telkkariin.

Tänään on varmaan taistelua irtiottoon pääsystä. Jos irtiotto ei ole ottamassa keltaista, Alaphilippe saattaa yrittää ottaa sen takaisin itselleen.

----------


## plr

Varmaan hauskaa painavammilla ajajilla, kun jokaiseen mäkeen vedetään kovaa.

----------


## pulmark

Hieno loppu. Pinot ja Alaphilippe järjesti ranskalaisille huomiseksi kansallispäiväksi mukavan lahjan. De Gendt ajoi pitkään soolona, hatka lisäksi pieni joten ansaitsi kyllä etappivoiton vaikka ranskalaispari likelle pääsikin.

Alaphilippe palasi keltapaitaan, Pinot nousi kokonaiskisassa 3. Nibali jäi aika paljon kärjestä. Thomas kaatui, mutta ei vissiin loukkaantunut.

----------


## plr

Geraint Thomasin pyörän runko katkesi kahtia kolarissa noin 15 km ennen maalia. Aika äkkiä sai toisen pyörän ja pääjoukossa maaliin.

----------


## Pesonito

> Geraint Thomasin pyörän runko katkesi kahtia kolarissa noin 15 km ennen maalia. Aika äkkiä sai toisen pyörän ja pääjoukossa maaliin.



Taisi olla Mosconin pyörä. 
Samassa rytäkässä Uran sai varmaankin woodsista täysiverisen apukuskin.

----------


## jussicolombia

Hieno etappi, olí oikeeta kilvanajoa kiitos Thomas de Gentin ja ranskalaisten. Muutenkin nayttaa takalaisittain mukavalta ennen oikeita makiosuuksia: Egan 1.06, Rigo 1.38 ja Nairokin vain 2.04 karjesta. Tulee jannaa

----------


## MRe

Tää nyt on varmaan taas väärässä ketjussa, mutta menköön:
*Nastolan profeetta testaa mestareiden renkaat**Petri Hankiola rakensi opiskeluaikojen insinöörityönä vierinvastusmittauslaitteen, jonka ansiosta Nastolassa on testattu renkaita muun muassa nelinkertaiselle Tour de Francen voittajalle Chris Froomelle ja Michelinille.*https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006173251.html

----------


## Firlefanz

Thomas De Gendt -nimisen pyöräilijän eilinen "activity" on saanut Stravassa jo 5925 kudos-peukkua ja 764 kommenttia...

----------


## marco1

De Gendtin resepti hyvälle irtiotolle: https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/the-...ndt-breakaway/

Helppoa.

----------


## buhvalo

Mahtava etappi eilen, oikein harmittaa etten kerennyt katsoa livenä. De Gendtin soolo ja Pinotin poikkeuksellinen irtiotto 'todellisena' GC-kilpailijana, upeaa.

----------


## pulmark

LeTour komiikkaa. 10 juttua mitä ajajien ei ehkä kannata kokeilla:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/10-thi...-mihelich.html

----------


## Jabadabado

Näinköhän Pinot pilasi erinomaisen hyvän Tourin alun tän päivän typeryyteen kun ei osannut joukkueineen ollenkaan varautua koko päivän ajan reitillä olleeseen sivutuuleen, no joka tapauksessa tänään Pinot antoi Thomasille lahjaksi 1:40, sitä on sit kiva koittaa vuorilla napsia kiinni, varsinkin kun Thomas on Pinota kovempi aika-ajaja. Ei näytä tulevan Ranskaan tänäkään vuonna voittoa, ellei Alaphilippe taio jostain itselleen mäkijalkojen lisäksi vuorikauriin jalkoja ja varsinkin sitä että kestää niitä rajuja vuoria useita.

----------


## Googol

Useimmiten aikatappiot ovat enemmän kiinni jaloista kuin typeryydestä, myös sivutuulessa.

----------


## pulmark

Katsoin 25km lopusta. Ero kärjestä Pinotin ryhmään kävi pienimmillään 13s. Kärkiryhmässä oli vaan niin paljon enemmän ajajia ja vahvoja vetäjiä (Sunweb, Bora, Ineos, Quick-Step) että lopussa sitten vaan ero repesi reippaasti yli minuuttiin. Sääli tietysti Pinotin, Fuglsangin ja Uranin puolesta, mutta kisa on kisaa.

En huomannut missä Landa oikein ajoi 25km kohdalla ? Kärkiryhmässä oli Movistarinkin ajajia vetohommissa, mutta sitten ne tiputtautui taakse Landaa jeesaamaan joka olikin Pinotin ryhmän takana. Joku ajoi ojaan/metsään Pinotin ryhmässä 19km kohdalla.

Joka tapauksessa tosi hyvä Tour ollut ekat 10 etappia. Toivottavasti loppu samanlainen. En oikein usko että Alaphilippe kamppailee kokonaiskilpailun kärkisijoista. Tourin lopussa ajetaan yli 30km nousuja ja kyllä niissä pärjää paremmin erityyppiset ajajat.

----------


## JTJ

Landa kaatui yleisön sekaan osuttuaan Warren Barguilin takarenkaaseen.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour...l-landas-fall/

----------


## paaton

> Landa kaatui yleisön sekaan osuttuaan Warren Barguilin takarenkaaseen.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour...l-landas-fall/



Siis barguil osui edellä menneen takarenkaaseen ja taklasi landan ulos radalta. Mikäli landa ei olisi ollut vierellä, niin barguil olisi takuulla kaatunut itsekkin. Nytkin se oli todella lähellä. Tosi nopsaan barguil sai jalan irti polkimesta ja tasapainon takaisin.

----------


## JTJ

Noinhan se meni. Hyvä ettei kaatunut ja aiheuttanut suurempaa kasaa eikä Landakaan kärsinyt kuin ajan menetyksen.

Munkin mielestä on ollut tosi hyvä kisa tähän asti. Erityisesti Alaphilippen iskut ja de Gendtin lauantainen irtiotto ovat olleet hienoja. Toivottavasti kaksi seuraavaa viikkoakin on yhtä mielenkiintoisia. Epäilen kuitenkin, että jännitys loppuu siihen, kun aika-ajon jälkeen Ineosin ei tarvitse enää tehdä muuta kuin puolustaa johtoasemiaan. Toivottavasti näin ei käy vaan nähdään jotain yllättävää.

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Pexi

Samaa mieltä, erittäin viihdyttäviä etappeja olemme saaneet nähdä. Alaphilippe tekee elämää Touriin! 

Eilinenkin, tylsäksi etukäteen tuomitsemani etappi osoittautui melkoiseksi jännitysnäytelmäksi. Tästä ilmeisesti kiitos tosin kuului Fuglsangin itkemille filmausmoottoripyörille, jotka varmaan sekoittivat pakan taas ihan kokonaan. Fuglin sakki ei taaskaan saanut kiinni edessä ajavaa jengiä, vaikka ihan täysillä vetivät, koska se motskarien peesiapu.

----------


## pulmark

Etappi 12, 210km, Pyreneillä tänään. Pari mäkeä, Col de Peyresourde (13km, 7%) ja Hourquette d'Ancizan (10km, 7.5%) ennen loppulaskua. Eka nousu ajettu monta kertaa aikaisemmin, jälkimmäinen vain pari kertaa Tourin historian aikana. Eka nousu tasaisesti nouseva ja tokassa sitten vaihteleva jyrkkyys varsinkin alkuosassa. 

Toisessa mäessä tie on vähän kapea alhaalta ylös saakka. Jos joku lähtee irtiottoon kärjestä ei ryhmän takaa ehdi siihen välttämättä heti mukaan. Toisaalta isompi joukkue voi yrittää blokata irtiotot ajamalla kärjessä. Tokan mäen päällä tarjolla myös bonussekunnit ennen loppulaskua.

Uskoisin että ainakin Astana, FDJ, AG2R ja Trek haluaa ajaa aktiivisesti ja kuroa kärkeä umpeen kokonaiskilpailussa. Irtiottokin voi mennä loppuun saakka ja miten sitten Alaphilippe ajaa pitempää nousua ja puolustaa keltapaitaa.

----------


## Googol

Kokonaiskisassa kukaan tuskin yrittää mitään. Liikaa matkaa maaliin huipulta ja tärkeämpiä etappeja tulossa. Irtiottojen blokkaus tuskin vuorilla toimii.

----------


## buhvalo

Olisi erittäin suuri yllätys jos etappi olisi muuta kuin pakollinen siirtymä. Vaikka Porte ja Fuglsang jo tartteiskin vähän hyvää, eivät varmaankaan tee mitään tällä etapilla. Liian monta joukkuetta innostunut ajamaan kiinni, ja tosiaan 30k huipulta maaliin. Siis 2h päikkärit ennakko-odotuksissa.

----------


## pulmark

^ Jos irtiotto ei ota bonussekunteja viimeisen mäen päällä niin niistä sekunneista käydään kamppailua. Lasku alas maaliin on helppo ja todennäköisesti vielä vastatuuli niin tuskin mitään ihmeempää kamppailua nähdään lopussa kokonaiskilpailussa. Huomenna tärkeä aika-ajo ja la-su isompaa mäkeä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tourissa on mahdollista leikkiä kisaajaa VIP-ajossa:* INSIDE TOUR DE FRANCE THE VIP EXPERIENCE*
Olen valitettavasti tarkoitukseen väärässä maassa, eli Suomessa. Enkä ole VIP. Ja hinta: 5500 euroa + matkat Ranskaan.
http://netstorage.lequipe.fr/ASO/egp/etapedutour/plaquette-inside-tdf-version-eng.pdf

----------


## buhvalo

No nyt ollaan bisneksen ytimessä. Toivottavasti pyörän painorajatkin on poistettu jotta silläkin rintamalla kauppa käy.

---

Mitähän R. Denniksen ja Bahrain-Meridan rintamalla kuohuu?

----------


## Munarello

Rohan Dennisin hämmentävä keskeytys laittaa miettimään, millainen mahtaa olla ilmapiiri Bahrain-Meridan tiimissä.

----------


## pulmark

^ Dennisista aika vähän tietoa. Bahrain-Meridan tiedote:

http://teambahrainmerida.com/rohan-d...our-de-france/

Dennis kai vaativa persoonallisuus, kaiken pitäis olla tip-top, Meridalla verrattuna BMC huono tempopyörä, riitoja sporttipäälliköiden kanssa. Oisko sillee että arabimaihin ostetut joukkueet vielä opettelee kilpailujuttuja vaikka organisaatiosta löytyisikin aikaisempaa kokemusta. Toisaalta ei kai Meridan tempopyörä ihan umpisurkea ole kun muistaakseni Girossa Nibali teki sillä ihan kohtuullisen suorituksen.

----------


## huotah

https://amp.smh.com.au/sport/cycling...19-p528v1.html





> The hour-long chat, recorded in January, took an astonishing turn at the end when Dennis was asked what advice he would give to an aspiring cyclist.
> 
> ‘‘To this day, there are times when I think 'what the hell am I doing?’,’’ Dennis said. ‘‘In 2018 I reckon there were half a dozen times when I thought 'I could quit – right now’ and January last year was the big one . . . I did not want to race my bike ever again. I was over this sport. But after a while you snap out of it and maybe it’s a a bit of a depressed period, for a week or something, then you realise why you like it again. I have these little periods when things aren’t going well, across the board, sometimes it’s a bit tough. It’s the same with every job . . . you’re bashing your head against the wall 'what am I doing? what am I doing?’ Eventually that wall shows a crack and you’re 'that’s why I’m doing it’, but I still go through those periods.’’

----------


## buhvalo

Hieno otatus tänään tulossa. Viime vuotisessa kunnossa GT ottaisi keltaisen varmasti, mutta nyt voi jopa mennä tiukalle. Mutta lienee syytä olettaa kaikkien GC kuskien ottavan minuutin pataan. Viime vuonna taisivat ottaa 1.5min, toki viime vuoden ITT oli oikeasti kisatun vuorietapin jälkeen.

----------


## pulmark

Aika-ajon ennakkosuosikki Van Aert kaatui vajaa kilsa ennen maalia ja joutui keskeyttämään. Harmin paikka, tärkeä ajaja Jumbossa. De Gendh ajoi johtoon aika reilusti.

----------


## buhvalo

Wow, Alaphilippe.  :Leveä hymy:  Porte ja Uran on takaisin tasoillaan.

----------


## JTJ

Pinot ajoi myös yllättävän hyvin ja on ilmeisen kovassa kunnossa. Harmi, kun jäi jo 10. etapilla ratkaisevan tuntuisesti.

----------


## pulmark

Uran, Pinot ja Porte nousivat eniten kokonaiskisassa. A. Yates, Konrad ja Bardet menettivät eniten sijoja.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...19/stage-13-gc

Ihan hyvä loppukisa TOP5 tulee, arvoitus on miten Alaphilippe kestää isompaa nousua kuten esim. huomenna. Mas oli vähän parempi kuin odotin tai sitten odotin Buchmannilta ja  Kruijswijkilta enemmän. Tanskan nuori Asgreen joka on todella kova aika-ajaja, ajoi vaan muutaman sekunnin Masia nopeammin. Asgreen toki ollut todella paljon vetohommissa, mutta kuitenkin.

Tällä hetkellä 10. ja 5. välillä on n. minuutin ero, joten 10 sijoilta voi vielä hyvin onnistuessa ja muiden vähän epäonnistuessa nousta TOP5.

----------


## kukavaa

Hyvä Uran Uran ja Alaphilippe!!

Mitenköhän kävisi, jos Woudille laittaisi ratapyörän alle ja sanois, että aja yhtä kauan kun cyclocrossissa?

----------


## Köfte

Van Aertin muksahdus oli kyllä harmillinen.
Toivottavasti mies ei telonut itseään pahasti.

Täyttäisiköhän Alaphilippe nyt ne ranskisten odotukset.

Mielenkiintoista, huomenna on taas kivaa seurattavaa.

----------


## kukavaa

Mitkä kerroimet Alaphilippen voitolle oli?

----------


## buhvalo

Alaphilippen olemus maaliintulon jälkeen, lyötyään GT:tä 6s viimeisellä 400m:llä, oli sellainen että Ineos saa tehdä ihmeitä että keltaisen enää ottaa. Olkoonkin että ITT oli pursuitteri luonteinen, mutta luulisi Thomaksellakin olevan vielä niitä ominaisuuksia jäljellä.

----------


## buhvalo

Ei taida olla irtioton päivä. Moni tarvii bonukset, ja Alaphilippe voi ne ottaa jos ovat tarjolla.

----------


## kp63

Pakko nostaa omaa häntää ja viitata 10.3 postaamani viestiin: Alaphilippe jäätävässä kunnossa.

----------


## AnttiWalker

Nairo on kyllä ihan kintaana tuolla. Ikuinen lupaus ei vaan lunasta itseään.

----------


## kp63

Nairo ihme otus. Treenauttaisin ite eri tavalla, tuntuu että henki kulkee, mutta jalat sakkaa. Seurausta  treenikorkeuksista ?

----------


## paaton

> Nairo on kyllä ihan kintaana tuolla. Ikuinen lupaus ei vaan lunasta itseään.



Vähän sääliksi kävi. Movistar vetää porukalla muilta jalkoja alta ja nairo tippuu...

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Upea etappi, varsinkin Tourmalet. Skaba voitosta ei todellakaan ole Ineoksen kaksikon Thomas & Bernal kauppa vaan Fransmannit Alaphilippe & Pinot näyttävät tosississaan tappelevat ykköspaikasta. Sanansa lienee vielä sanottavana Kruijswijkillä, entä (mulle ainakin) todellinen yllättäjä Buchmann? Uran? Foolsgang? Landa? Kyllä vähän alkoi jöpöttää kun kärki runnoi menemään Tourmaletia, tästä tulee vielä upea Le Tour.

----------


## pulmark

^ Yatesin veljekset voi keskittyä irtiottoihin. Sama tilanne Adamilla nyt kuin Simonilla Girossa, ei vaan kulje niin kuin viime vuonna. Mas jäi paljon, tuskin yli 5min takaa kärkeen noustaan vaikka viime vuonna näytti Vueltassa että viimeisellä viikolla kulkee. Pinot, Bernal, Buchmann ja  Kruijswijk ajoi mielestäni parhaiten. Alaphilippe vielä ihan ok.

Odotin että lopussa Thomas tekee tyypillisen sprintin ja nappaa bonussekunnit mutta sitten kuitenkin tipahti. Säilytti kuitenkin 2. sijansa. Kaikki on kuitenkin auki vielä. Hienoahan tässä on se että paljon isoja mäkiä edessä viimeisellä viikolla ja kisaa johtaa enempi klassikkokuski kuin mäkimies. Toinen hieno juttu näyttää olevan että yksikään joukkue ei oikein pysty dominoimaan kisaa järjettömällä vauhdinpitolla, ajetaan enempi mies miestä vastaan. Jumbolla ehkä paras joukkue.

----------


## -Sammy-

> Nairo ihme otus. Treenauttaisin ite eri tavalla, tuntuu että henki kulkee, mutta jalat sakkaa. Seurausta  treenikorkeuksista ?



Enemmän vauhdikkaampaa treeniä lähempänä meren pintaa? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tuomo O

G voittaa vielä koko homman

----------


## Tuomo O

Ja toivottavasti Jumbo-Visma voittaa tiimikisan

----------


## TPP

> Nairo on kyllä ihan kintaana tuolla. Ikuinen lupaus ei vaan lunasta itseään.



Ikuinen lupaus voitti Giron 2014 ja Vueltan 2016.

----------


## jussicolombia

Nairo on voittanut urallaan giron ja vueltan, ollut podiumilla tourilla. En nyt ihan kutsuisi ikuiseksi lupaukseksi. Silti olí aika hammentavaa, kun Movistarin "gregariot" laitto ison vaihteen paalle ja tiimin ykkoskuski putosi kyydista. Olisko ollut pienta kommunikaatio ongelmaa vai olisko helle vienyt Boyacan miehesta mehut ?

----------


## kp63

> Enemmän vauhdikkaampaa treeniä lähempänä meren pintaa? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



jotain sellaista live high train low on ihan vanha juttu. 30km mäessä ei juuri VOmax vaikuta vaan ihan jalka ja sen kestävyys puhuu. noi alankomaiden ja brittien kuskit ajaa aina vastatuuleen ja niillä yleensä jalka kunnossa jopa ylämäkeen vaikkei niillä niitä ole.

----------


## Yuggas

On vain ollu mahtavat geimit tähän asti Alaphilippelta. Tourmalet oli ensimmäinen stage mitä ihan kuvan välityksellä seurasin. Harmittaa, ettei ole nähnyt livenä Julianin jyllitystä tähän saakka. 

Hienoa QS:n kannaltakin, että ovat välillä Tourin GC:ssa kärjessä tai nyt ylipäätään GT-kisan johdossa. Kesäkuussa Alaphilippen Tour voitolle olisi saanut kertoimen luokkaa 200, kesken eilisen Tourmalet -etapin kerroin kävi jo alle kahden. Juuri nyt JA:n Tour voittoa saa Betfairilla myytyä kertoimella 2,44. Minusta on aivan käsittämätöntä, että nyt yleisesti tarjotaan JA:n voitolle 1,8-2,2 kertoimia. Itse en hänen puolesta löisi vetoa vielä viidenkään kertseillä tässä vaiheessa...

Vaikka sitä kuin toivoisikin Tour-voittoa Alaphilippelle ja QS:lle, niin kyllähän se ens viikola hyvin todennäköisesti väistämätön tapahtuu ja vuorimiehet pyyhkii ohi oikealta ja vasemmalta kun väsy alkaa painaa. Eilen haastattelussa Julian oli vilpittömän yllättyneen oloinen, jotta on yhä keltaisessa. Sekin jotain kertoo, mitkä lopulliset mahkut voittoon on. Siellä on kuiten vielä pirusti pitkää ja ihan jonkin verran jyrkkääkin nousua jäljellä.

Toivottavasti menee Pinot'lle tai Bernalille siinä tapauksessa, ettei Ala jaksa. Alaphilippen tai Pinot'n voitto olisi aivan huikea juttu ranskalaisille ja koko kisalle. Toki Thomas tai Kruijswijk taitaa lopulta keskimmäisellä pallilla seisoa...

----------


## Googol

> Ikuinen lupaus voitti Giron 2014 ja Vueltan 2016.



Vuelta tuli käytännössä Contadorin ansiosta ja Giro ainakin osittain epäselvissä olosuhteissa jäisellä Stelviolla. Nairosta, kuten monesta muustakin kolumbialaisesta, on odotettu paljon enemmän kuin mitä on sitten toteutunut.

----------


## buhvalo

Nairo on vahvasti alamäessä, mikä on ylämäkimiehelle heikko suositus. Parhaina vuosina 6.3w/kg, eilen putosi jostain 5.7w/kg vaudista. Järkyttävän heikko taso eilen, toki kisana hyvä. Liekkö noin paskaskit ajettu avainetappeja sitten 80-luvun lopun.

----------


## Googol

Aika samaa tasoa tuo eilinen oli kuin mitä viimeiset noin 10 vuotta ovat olleet. Yli 6 W/kg noin pitkässä nousussa kuuluu sinne epon kulta-aikaan.

----------


## paaton

Nairohan voi olla tämän päiväisen etapin jälkeen mukana taas. Mitään en tajua espanjalaisesta selostuksesta, mutta nairo ajoi ison kärkihatkan kiinni ja on virtuaalisesti kakkosena ennen viimeistä mäkeä. 5:20 eroa pelotoniin.

----------


## pulmark

^ Saa nähdä kenen hermo ensin pettää pääjoukossa, tuskin kukaan haluaa päästää Quintanaa keltapaitaan.

----------


## paaton

No on siinä vielä kaksi isoa mäkeä jäljellä, mutta hatkassa mukana hyviä mäkimiehiä ja movin apuajajia. Jos nairolla kulkee tänään, niin on mahkut ihan mihin vaan. 

Ei taida Quickstepin jalka piisata yksinään takaa-ajoon.

----------


## Googol

> Nairohan voi olla tämän päiväisen etapin jälkeen mukana taas. Mitään en tajua espanjalaisesta selostuksesta, mutta nairo ajoi ison kärkihatkan kiinni ja on virtuaalisesti kakkosena ennen viimeistä mäkeä. 5:20 eroa pelotoniin.



Kun oli ensin pudonnut kyseisestä hatkasta.

----------


## Yuggas

> Nairohan voi olla tämän päiväisen etapin jälkeen mukana taas. Mitään en tajua espanjalaisesta selostuksesta, mutta nairo ajoi ison kärkihatkan kiinni ja on virtuaalisesti kakkosena ennen viimeistä mäkeä. 5:20 eroa pelotoniin.



Ineos ja Jumbo saattaa olla tekemässä isoa virhettä. QS:llä ei vaan ole sellaisia ukkoja, millä hatka ajetaan kiinni. Nairolle ei kannattaisi antaa 5 minuuttia ilmaiseksi. Ei ne niin pihalla voi olla, että ajavat tässä vain Alaphilippea vastaan...

----------


## paaton

> Kun oli ensin pudonnut kyseisestä hatkasta.



Ok, tulin lenkiltä, enkä nähnyt alkua. Kaiketi uskotaan nairon olevan hyvässä nousukunnossa? Miten kaukana kärjestä muut movin ajajat ovat?

----------


## Googol

Valverde ja Landa ovat noin 6 min jäljessä kokonaiskisassa.

Quintana putosi edellisen mäen alussa hatkan kärjestä, kun Yates kiihdytteli. Quintana kinnasi apuajajan avustuksella itsensä takaisin kärkiporukkaan pari kilometriä ennen huippua.

----------


## paaton

Olikohan viisas temppu yrittää landaa väliin. Ehkä usko nairoon horjuu. Nyt vaan vetää kaikki ja ero nairoon pienenee...

----------


## Yuggas

> Olikohan viisas temppu yrittää landaa väliin. Ehkä usko nairoon horjuu. Nyt vaan vetää kaikki ja ero nairoon pienenee...



Kyllä mieki uskon nyt, ettei Nairo ole mikään tekijä GC:n suhteen. Landasta voi tulla sellainen.

Häiritsee suunnattomasti Eurosportin selostuksessa kun Kananen valittaa miksi Jumbo-Visma vetää eikä pakota Alaphilippea töihin. Ala ei ole tekijä voiton suhteen ja jos nyt ei toimi, voi olla että Kruijswijkaan ole. Ihan järkevää toimintaa Jumbolta.

Ineos on pelottavan heikko. Thomas saattaa olla vielä tosi vaikeuksissa, jos ei tänään, niin ens viikolla kuiten.

----------


## paaton

Hihi  :Hymy:  Landa ei edes vilkaissut nairoa ohi mennessään ja tiputti saman tien vetoon. 

Onhan tuo aika selkeää, ettei nairolle enää ajeta. Taisivat apuajajatkin jäädä tarkoituksella jeesaamaan landan nousua, vaikka nairokin olisi tarvinnut apua yatesin takaa-ajossa.

----------


## pulmark

Olipahan taas hyvä etappi #15. Sijat 2-6 tällä hetkellä 40s sisällä. Alaphilippe notkahti, lepopäivä huomenna. Jännittävä kattaus Alpeille viimeiseksi viikoksi. Ikämies Valverde muuten noussut mukavasti 8. Loppukisa vähän huutaa Valverden eeppistä irtiottoa Alpeilla.

----------


## buhvalo

Voisi tosiaan olettaa Valverden ottavan yhden etapin ensi viikolla, kunto on kohdillaan. GC konkareiden hatkayritykset viikonlopulla ei oikein kantaneet, Nibali, Nairo, Bardet ja oliko Mollemakin. Varmaan turvallisempi haistelle tuttuja perseitä kuin lähteä töihin.  :Hymy:  

Nairon alamäkeä voi arvioida tästä pseudotieteilystä. Liekkö off-season tallin vaihdon myötä, vai päinvastoin.

http://www.chronoswatts.com/cyclistes/13/NairoQuintana

----------


## sorkan_fiba

Valverdelle ei valitettavasti enään etappeja tipu - ihan jo iän puolesta - alkaa nälkäset nuoremmat mennä menojaan.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Tosiaan, kuusi ensimmäistä kuskia on parin minuutin etäisyydellä toisistaan joten minun silmissäni se näyttää siltä, että meillä on kuusi voittajaehdokasta! Omaa hevosta ei osaa noista edes valita. Valitsen Landan, joka kärkkyy noin viiden minuutin päässä seitsemäntenä. Epätodennäköinen mutta jännittävä vaihtoehto, joka tarkoittaa käytännössä yli-inhimillistä suoritusta tai vähän alle. Valverde olisi ihan mahtava nähdä keltapaidassa, mutta taitaa tosiaan ominaisuudet loppua. Jos voittaa, niin menen alasti parvekkeelle tuulettamaan ja kaadan olutta päälleni.

Neljä tosipäivää jäljellä joista to-la ovat kovia vuoripäiviä ja tänään vielä lämmitellään. Ei pitäisi kolmoskategorian vuoripäivänä tapahtua mitään mutta on sitä hullumpiakin asioita nähty joten siksi on tänäänkin tarkkailtava viimeiset 20 kilometriä.

Tuo eurosportin player-palvelu on kyllä ihan sysipaska, erityismaininta niiden omille sovelluksille, erityismaininta Apple TV-versiolle. Ei ole katseluhistoriaa, eikä muista mihin jäätiin viimeksi. Oikeaa lähetystä saa etsiä ihan huolella listoilta. Joissain lähetyksissä on selostus Selin, ja joissakin vatsallaan. Ja kun vihdoin lähetys näkyy, se on jotain miekkailua jota ei voi kelata kuin 2x nopeudella, kun alkuun ja loppuun on aikataulusta riippuen jätetty edellistä tai seuraavaa ohjelmaa. Ärsyttäviä mainoksia, ja vielä ärsyttävämpiä kasino- ja veikkausmainoksia. Ja kehtaa vielä olla maksullinen näilllä "ominaisuuksilla".

----------


## buhvalo

Nuo ylisyötetyt casino/veikkaus-mainokset on kyllä tehokkaita, mikään muu ei voi tappaa muutenkin mitätöntä mielenkiintoa ko lajeja kohtaan.

----------


## paaton

Miyä alaphilip puuha? Jää heti nousun alussa huoltoautolle? Onko niin varma, ettei lyhyessä mäessä iske kukaan irti? Luulisi, että autolla käyntiin on fiksumpiakin aikoja. Vai onko tarkoitus estää ennakolta iskut näin.

Fuglsan muuten keskeytti eilisen kaadon jälkeen.

----------


## HXX1100H

Jäi tänään kisan seuraamisen  vähemmälle , joten minulle jäi hämäräksi mistä johtui  Toni Martinin tekemänä toistuva kiilaaminen/estäminen  tänään etapilla.

----------


## fiber

^ Vaikea sanoa mistä se johtui, mutta tässä vähän lisäinfoa aiheesta: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/luke...our-de-france/

----------


## pulmark

Sekä Martin että Rowe pois kisasta, sakkojen ja UCI pisteiden menetyksen lisäksi. Jumbo valittanut ratkaisusta. Pientä keskinäistä nahistelua, ei sattunut mitään, mutta UCI tarkka noissa asioissa.

----------


## paaton

> ^ Vaikea sanoa mistä se johtui, mutta tässä vähän lisäinfoa aiheesta: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/luke...our-de-france/



No mutta tuossahan alaphilippe taitaakin kertoa syyn, miksi meni pelotonin perälle mäen alussa.

"There was a lot of tension in the peloton at that stage – everyone wanted to be well positioned – and I saw something I don't like to see," Alaphilippe said.

"There were riders who were too nervous, touching each other. Maybe they were scared I was going to attack, so I just tried to calm them down. I told them not to take any risks, because the riders in the break were no threat and I wasn't going to attack. I just called for calm."

----------


## pulmark

Huomenna pitkä vuoristoetappi, 208km ja Vars - Izoard - Galibier mäet sekä varsin tekninen lasku alas Valloireen jossa maali. Yhteensä yli 5000m nousua. Enimmäkseen myötätuuli etelästä ja lämpötila laskee ylempänä siedettäviin lukemiin, joten ennakkoon odotettavissa hyvä kisa. Sateen uhka tosin iltapäivällä 15 jälkeen.

Tunnelmia vuoden 2011 legendaariselta etapilta jossa elegantti mäkimies A. Schleck irtosi Izoardilla 60km ennen Galibierin mäkimaalia ja voitti etapin, Ranskan Voeckler menetti keltapaidan ja C. Evans ajoi niin hyvin että voitti seuraavana päivänä aika-ajon Grenoblessa ja koko Tourin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-gAzbi5OfU

----------


## Superflyer

> Sekä Martin että Rowe pois kisasta, sakkojen ja UCI pisteiden menetyksen lisäksi. Jumbo valittanut ratkaisusta. Pientä keskinäistä nahistelua, ei sattunut mitään, mutta UCI tarkka noissa asioissa.



Hollaintilaismediat väittävät, että Rowe kiilasi Kruiswijkia hieman ennen tuota hetkeä ja siitä seurasi tuo Martinin reaktio. Maarajoitusten vuoksi en nähnyt itse videota (joka on ilmeisesti eri kulmasta kuin tuo laajasti jaossa oleva). Kun tuota allaolevaa videonpätkää katsoo niin siinä näyttäisi Rowe tunkevan lähelle Kruiswijkia aivan videon alussa.

https://video.eurosport.com/cycling/...76/video.shtml

----------


## Tolkun mies

Hieman kova tuomio. Vähän tässä vaikuttaa että nyt karsitaan Alaphillippen tai Pinotn päävastustajien apukuskeja, jotta unelma että ranskalainen kuski ajaa keltaisessa Pariisiin sunnuntaina toteutuisi.

----------


## Firlefanz

Vähän tässä vaikuttaa etteivät ihan kaikki kommentaattorit ole täysin perillä mikä ja ketkä päättävät tällaisista asioista tai etteivät ihan kaikki näe tarpeelliseksi katsoa edes sitä kuvamateriaalia joka netistä suhteellisen helposti löytyy.

Puhumattakaan siitä ettemme esimerkiksi tiedä minkälaista kommunikaatiota osuuden aikana on komissaarien, tallipomojen ja ajajien välillä ollut aiemmin.

----------


## Googol

Kiilaaminen ja blokkaaminen on ollut teemana tämän vuoden kisassa ja aika paljon niitä on katsottu sormien läpi, joten sihen verrattuna ehkä hieman kova rangaistus.

----------


## Auvo

Multa löytyy kyllä ymmärrystä rangaistukselle. Paitsi että tuo näyttää lajin imagon kannalta huonolta, asetetaan keskinäisellä kukkoilulla aika monta muutakin täysin ulkopuolista pyöräilijää vaaraan.

----------


## pulmark

Hyvin todennäköisesti ainakin loppupuolisko etapista ajetaan sateessa iltapäivällä. Galibierin topissa on kuitenkin sen verran lämmintä > +10C, että aivan kohmeisin sormin ei loppulaskuun tarvitse lähteä.   

https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather..._3016761?day=1

Loppulaskun alkuosa on jyrkkä ja mutkainen. Sitten kun lähestytään Valloirea, tie muuttuu loivemmaksi ja suoremmaksi. Toivottavasti tuossa laskussa ei tapahdu mitään ulosajoja, loukkaantumisia.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Kiilaaminen ja blokkaaminen on ollut teemana tämän vuoden kisassa ja aika paljon niitä on katsottu sormien läpi, joten sihen verrattuna ehkä hieman kova rangaistus.



Voisi myös nähdä niin että käsien käyttö oli poikkeuksellisen törkeää, että tuomaristo oli varoittanut joutuvansa puuttumaan mahdollisiin rikkomuksiin aikaisempaa ankarammin tai että vanha totuus siitä miten se mikä näkyy suorassa lähetyksessä ja näytetään toistamiseen uusintoina ja mihin niin selostajien kuin kommentaattorien taholta kuin sosiaalisessa mediassa reagoidaan pitämällä kisasta sulkemista ainoana mahdollisena tai todennäköisenä ja ymmärrettävänä seurauksena johtaa kovempiin rangaistuksiin kuin se minkä vain kommissaarit näkivät.

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Olisko tänään kärkiporukasta kenelläkään munaa iskeä vai vieläkö passaavat? Kovasti houkuttaa "pienet panimot"-tapahtuma, mutta kyllä sapettaa missata etappi kun Pinot iskee Col de Vars'lla ja sitten mennään rock n rollia ja boogie woogia loppupäivä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itselläni tuli mieleen vaikka Rowe ja Martin ovat sopineet asiat niin tuomaristo on halunnut sulkea kaverit pois kisasta siltä varalta jos kuitenkin jotain on jäänyt hampaan koloon ja estetään ettei jatkossa tule enää yhteenottoja kyseisten ajajien toimesta. Ihan puhdasta arvailua tämäkin ja yhdenlainen näkemys asiasta.

----------


## pulmark

> Olisko tänään kärkiporukasta kenelläkään munaa iskeä vai vieläkö passaavat? Kovasti houkuttaa "pienet panimot"-tapahtuma, mutta kyllä sapettaa missata etappi kun Pinot iskee Col de Vars'lla ja sitten mennään rock n rollia ja boogie woogia loppupäivä



Itse odotan eniten että Movistar tekisi jotain. Vahva joukkue ja Landalla ei ole oikein mitään menetettävää. Joukkuekisassa Movistar 2. ja johtavaan Trekkiin eroa yli 8min. Joukkuekisan voitto on 2 kauppa, UAE jäänyt jo yli 46min.  Muuten en odota mitään kovin legendaarista etappia, koska kärkiajajat lepäillyt muutaman päivän. Viimeiseen nousuun ja laskuun varmaan panostetaan.

PS. Pyörän jarruihin liittyen A. Yates ajaa levyjarruilla irtiotossa, suurin osa näyttää ajavan vannejarruilla mm. Quintana. Quickstep näytti pääjoukossa olevan parilla ajajalla levyjarrut. Alaphilippeä en huomannut. 

Luulisi että rankkasateessa laskussa levyjarru olisi parempi. Painoero levyjarrullisen ja vannejarrullisen pyörän välillä taitaa olla nykyään aika marginaalinen. Samoin nähnyt pari kiekon vaihtoa ja se tehdään nykyään todella nopeasti myös levyjarrupyöriin. Onkohan ainoat syyt ettei levyjarruja käytetä enemmän esim. tänään koska neutraalissa huoltoautossa ei sopivaa kiekkoa ole välttämättä tarjolla tai se että tiimikaverin pyörästä ei saa kiekkoa nopeasti vaihdettua koska ei työkaluja ?

----------


## rikardo+

Kaukoputki asteltu parvekkeelle sopivasti Izoardin laskun loppupäähän.
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/17515714/

----------


## Munarello

Eihän Tourilla ole viime vuosinakaan mitään ihme tuomioita tai kotiinpäin vetämisiä nähtykään joten ei mitään kummallista eiku mitä?  :Leveä hymy:  Antaa poikien pelata, kiinnostaa kuin pernarutto ja sitä rataa.

----------


## Googol

Kolumbialaiset pääsi riittävän korkeaan ilmanalaan?

----------


## paaton

Alaphilippellä on levyjarrut. Olihan komea lasku.

----------


## Pesonito

Olisikohan Bernal tehnyt isomman eron ilman Thomasin iskua?

----------


## pulmark

Quintana nousi 4min päähän kärjestä. Oishan se huvittavaa jos Pariisissa keltapaidan saa Quintana ja Bardet ainoana ranskalaisena pallopaidan.

^ Thomasin asema hankala, haluaa puolustaa voittoa mutta loppuetapit suosii Bernalia. Tuskin kukaan muu joukkuekaveri olisi lähtenyt ajamaan Bernalin perään. Tänään vaikutti siltä että vain Ineos kaksikko ja Alaphilippe ajaa voitosta, muut kärjessä jo varmistelee tai sitten vaan väsyneitä. Oishan Alaphilippe kyllä suuri taistelija ja voittaja jos kestäisi loppuun saakka. Ei tehnyt tänäänkään 2011 Voecklereitä.

----------


## OJ

Mitä on raati mieltä QS:n huoltajan Alaphilille antamasta työnnöstä? Vertailun vuoksi, Roglic sai 10 sekunnin penaltin kun kaksi fania tönivät häntä mäkeä ylös Girossa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Aika metka sananvalinta. 

Ei mulla oikeastaan muuta. Paitsi tietysti se että vertailut ovat yleensä aina perseestä: vertailtavien välillä ei nähdä tai ei haluta nähdä muita merkittäviä eroja kuin se millä halutaan osoittaa tai todistaa jotain.

----------


## pulmark

> Mitä on raati mieltä QS:n huoltajan Alaphilille antamasta työnnöstä? Vertailun vuoksi, Roglic sai 10 sekunnin penaltin kun kaksi fania tönivät häntä mäkeä ylös Girossa.



Kyllä siitä tönäisystä juomapullon annon yhteydessä 500 SFR sakot tuli joukkueelle mutta ei kuskille mitään aikasakkoa. Huoltajan työntö oli samankaltainen kun kiekonvaihdon yhteydessä yleensä annetaan. Roglicia työnnettiin muistaakseni siinä ylämäessä aika pitkään. Sääntöjen mukaan aikasakkoa tulee jos työntö jatkuu pitempään tai sitä toistetaan. Sillä ei ole väliä onko työntäjä satunnainen katsoja vai joukkueen henkilökuntaa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Samanlaista tapausta ei ole tainut tapahtua mitä tapahtui 2015 kun Astanan auto hinasi Nibalia Vueltassa vähän reippaammalla vauhdilla, tosin hylkäys siitä tuli.

----------


## Googol

Ei ole ainakaan kameroiden eteen osunut.  :Hymy: 

Alaphilippen tapauksessa Alaphilippe näytti lähinnä hidastavan hieman pullon ottoon ja sen jälkeen hieman horjahtavan, jolloin huoltaja antoi pienen tuuppauksen takaisin vauhtiin. Tai noin sen ainakin Ranska-lasien läpi voisi katsoa.

Tai no, isommasta kuvasta katsottuna vauhdin pudotus oli pienempi ja etäisyys katsojiin oli isompi, kuin mitä aluksi katsoin, joten tuuppaus oli tarpeeton, ja toisaalta hyödyllisempi kuin Roglicin tuuppaus Girossa. Joten 10 sekuntia, kuten Roglicille ei olisi ollut väärin.

----------


## Fuuga

Mielenkiintoisinta eilisessä oli se, että eikö JA pystynyt oikeasti kunnolla vastaamaan TG:n tempovaihtoon vai ottiko vain tarkoituksella löysemmin loppunousun tietäen, että pystyy laskemaan porukan kiinni.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

Kuskit sijoilla 2-6 ovat 44 sek. sisällä ja 1. Alaphilippe 1.30 minuutin kaula. Tuskin uskalletaan huomiseen jättää. Jaksaako Nairo tänään (+3.54) yrittää. Mutta miten? Iseranin huipulta 37 km maali ja Tignesin loppunousu on loivanko isojen erojen tekemiseen. Jännää tulee. Ja huominen on aivan super!

----------


## pulmark

^^ Ainakin JA haastattelussa sanoi että oli vaikeuksissa Galibierilla ja laskussa joutui ottamaan riskejä.

Brittien Eurosport kertoi muuten että Ineos olisi nyt päättänyt kenelle kokonaiskisaa ajetaan. Wiggins arvelee että Thomas olisi kapteeni, enemmän kokemusta jne... Brailsford haastattelussa että se voittaa joka pystyy kaivamaan itsestään eniten irti kuten JA tekee. Mun mielestä Bernalilla parhaat mahdollisuudet haastaa Alaphilippe. Movistarilla kenties vahvin joukkue, mutta aika yllätys jos Landa tai Quintana vielä nousisi kärkeen.

Veikkaan että tänään Bernal yrittää irtiottoa aikaisin Iseranilla, 2min jos sais eroa Iseranin nousussa niin on jo aika vahvoilla.

----------


## OJ

> Mielenkiintoisinta eilisessä oli se, että eikö JA pystynyt oikeasti kunnolla vastaamaan TG:n tempovaihtoon vai ottiko vain tarkoituksella löysemmin loppunousun tietäen, että pystyy laskemaan porukan kiinni.



Ei se loysäilyltä näyttänyt kun yritti pysyä porukoissa satulasta-putkelta-satulasta-putkelta metodilla. Alaphilippellä on kyllä mun sympatiat puolella, mutta Pariisi näyttää aika kaukaiselta tässä vaiheessa kun on kaksi kovaa vuorietappia jäljellä. Minä odotan Pinot'n antavan remmiä tänään ja/tai huomenna. Pinot oli melko suojassa eilen, lukuunottamatta Galibierin loppua, jossa näytti varsin vahvalta. 

Tänään heti paukusta pudonneilla tulee kiire limiittien kanssa.

----------


## OJ

Pinot pulassa jonkun jalkavaivan takia. Pinot fanit loytävät minut läheisestä järvestä häpeämästä.

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Siihen jäi Pinot. Taisi itku tulla, ainakin Thibaultille.

----------


## plr

Pinot keskeytti.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> Siihen jäi Pinot. Taisi itku tulla, ainakin Thibaultille.



Sorkka nyyhkii myös 😭

----------


## OJ

Katotaan mitä käy Iseranilla. Ineos vaikuttaa pitävänsä asiallista vauhtia. Onko Movistarilla mono syonnillä? Entä mitä tekee Ineos? Kestääko Alaphil kelkassa?

Iskuja pitäisi tulla kunhan hatkan ero vähän kaventuu.

----------


## OJ

Kuului tänne asti kun Nairo räjähti. Nyt taitaa alkaa tapahtumaan...

Buchmann myos mestoilla ja Alaphil taitaa olla valmista kamaa.

EDIT: Alaphilin on pudottava kuin kivi alas Izoardilta.

----------


## pulmark

No niin, etappi vissiin neutralisoidaan raesateiden vuoksi. Lopputulokset ehkä lasketaan Iseranin topista.

----------


## Googol

On tainnut sataa pikkasen:

https://streamable.com/8w53w

Mutta johan oli pettymysten päivä. Ensin Pinot, ja sitten etappi pilalla, vaikka lopputulos voittajan suhteen tuskin olisi ollut eri.

----------


## pulmark

^ Eilen meni jo tie poikki maa- ja kivivyoryjen takia likellä Galibieria. Kisan seuraajat jäi mottiin kun eivät päässeet palaamaan Grenobleen päin.

https://www.ledauphine.com/hautes-al...pKs0JKko5Moq3A

----------


## OJ

Ilmeisesti etapin katkaisu on tehty ranskalaisella teholla ja tarkkuudella, eli kenellekään ei ole epäselvää mikä on tilanne (tähän sarkasmihymio).

----------


## Googol

Auta armias jos Alaphilippe olisi vielä Iseranin huipulla ollut jäämässä kärkeen ja sitten oltaisiin päätetty, että niin muuten, etappi päättyi jo. Kyllä olisi järjestäjiä haukuttu ranskalaisten suosimisesta.

----------


## Pexi

> Ilmeisesti etapin katkaisu on tehty ranskalaisella teholla ja tarkkuudella, eli kenellekään ei ole epäselvää mikä on tilanne (tähän sarkasmihymio).



Miten se päätös ja etapin katkaisu sun mielestä olisi pitänyt tehdä, jos tämä ei kelvannut?

----------


## OJ

Joskus tuli vitsailtua vierasta kisaa ajaessa, että "maalissa sen näkee kuinka pitkä matka on ja siinä matkalla onko mutkaa tai mäkeä". Tänään oli Tourissa salainen maali.





> Miten se päätös ja etapin katkaisu sun mielestä olisi pitänyt tehdä, jos tämä ei kelvannut?



No vaikka silleen, että "kisaa on lyhennetty, maali paikassa X". Nyt kuskit veti vielä kisaa alamäkeen pitkän aikaa sen jälkeen kun tuomarit olivat tehneet päätoksensä laittaa etapin maali jo ohitettuun paikkaan. Siis olisi pitänyt tehdä niin, että kuskit eivät aja kisaa "maalin" jälkeen.

----------


## pulmark

ja toisaalta Alaphilippellä taitaa nyt olla vielä pieni mahdollisuus palkintopallille vaikka voitto taittaa olla mennyt. Val d'Isereen 15km topin jälkeen olisi ainakin etapin kärjen voinut pysäyttää mutta siellä ei ajanottoa.

----------


## Googol

> Miten se päätös ja etapin katkaisu sun mielestä olisi pitänyt tehdä, jos tämä ei kelvannut?



No ihan vaikka siirtää maali paikkaan X ennen kuin ollaan paikassa X, tai ainakin informoida talleja ja kuskeja, että näin voi käydä. Mutta ehkä Ranskassa ei sitten ole kuultu sääennusteista.





> ja toisaalta Alaphilippellä taitaa nyt olla vielä pieni mahdollisuus palkintopallille vaikka voitto taittaa olla mennyt. Val d'Isereen 15km topin jälkeen olisi ainakin etapin kärjen voinut pysäyttää mutta siellä ei ajanottoa.



Kai niitä aikoja on ennenkin käsin otettu.

----------


## Pexi

> Auta armias jos Alaphilippe olisi vielä Iseranin huipulla ollut jäämässä kärkeen ja sitten oltaisiin päätetty, että niin muuten, etappi päättyi jo. Kyllä olisi järjestäjiä haukuttu ranskalaisten suosimisesta.



Niinpä. Ennennäkemätön päätös Tourilla, ihan uuden äärellä olivat niin komissaarit, järjestäjä kuin kuskitkin. Tallipäälliköille taisi siirtyä vastuu kisan katkaisun viestittämisestä kuskeille. Ja Bernal ei ilmeisesti meinannut hellittää millään.

----------


## Köfte

Vähän tunnelma latistui kun heräsin aamukahville ennen etapin "loppuratkaisuja".

----------


## OJ

Tai sitten neutralisoi GC:n tämän etapin osalta ja jatkaa GC:tä huomenna etapin 18. aikojen pohjalta.

----------


## buhvalo

Kuinkahan kaukana karjen edessa meni etuauto joka tuon maanvyoryman havaitsi. Liulen ettei ollut aikaa reakoida. 

Bernal ja AP hyotyi. Yatesille jai luu kateen pahiten.

Selinilta tais eilen jaada etappi katsomatta kun uskotteli itselleen Bernalin olevan heikko laskemaan makea.

----------


## buhvalo

Ois muuten ranskis- veto neutraoisoida.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexi

> No ihan vaikka siirtää maali paikkaan X ennen kuin ollaan paikassa X, tai ainakin informoida talleja ja kuskeja, että näin voi käydä. Mutta ehkä Ranskassa ei sitten ole kuultu sääennusteista.



Tai olisko niin, että kotisohvalla ei ole kuultu, että vuoristossa sää on oikukas. Miten sä muuten siirtäisit maalia 20 minuutin varoitusajalla vaikka 30 km toiseen paikkaan?

----------


## Googol

> Tai olisko niin, että kotisohvalla ei ole kuultu, että vuoristossa sää on oikukas. Miten sä muuten siirtäisit maalia 20 minuutin varoitusajalla vaikka 30 km toiseen paikkaan?



No sehän siellä juuri tehtiin, näköjään 0 minuutin varoitusajalla. Harmi vaan, että siinä paikassa X kukaan ei tajunnut tulleensa maaliin.

Kai ne sielläkin vuoristossakin näkee tunti tai puoli tuntia aiemmin, että voi tulla kova sade.

----------


## pulmark

Komissaarit päättää tämän päivän etapista. Järjestäjän (ASO) ehdotus kai huomioidaan. Brittien EuroSportin mukaan Iseranin topin ajanotossakin jotain epäselvää.

Olosuhteet vaikuttaa muuhunkin kuin pelkän kilpailun kulkuun. Tiet poikki, miten evakuoidaan kilpailijat, järjestäjät, autot. Sitten pitää järjestää hotellit yms. Kaikenlaista logistiikkaa jos tiet on poikki. Kilpailijoille ois suotavaa järjestää muutakin kuin telttamajoitus ja nötköttiä ja Mars-patukkaa yön ajaksi että pääsee aamulla taas polkemaan.

----------


## Googol

> Brittien EuroSportin mukaan Iseranin topin ajanotossakin jotain epäselvää.



No varmasti. Kun olisi päätetty, että maali on vaikka 15 tai 20 kilometrin kyltillä ja siihen pari kameraa kuvaamaan ja muutama ukko kellon kanssa lisäksi, ei olisi aikojen saamisessa pitänyt olla mitään ongelmaa. 

Ja heti kun mahdollinen ongelma tulevassa säässä havaittiin, mahdollisesta maalin siirrosta tietoa kuskeille.

----------


## Pexi

> No sehän siellä juuri tehtiin, näköjään 0 minuutin varoitusajalla. Harmi vaan, että siinä paikassa X kukaan ei tajunnut tulleensa maaliin.
> 
> Kai ne sielläkin vuoristossakin näkee tunti tai puoli tuntia aiemmin, että voi tulla kova sade.



Joo, mutta sä puhuit käsiajanotosta, joka olisi pitänyt ex-tempore järjestää johonkin vuoren syrjään, että olis sun mielestä ollut hyvin hoidettu homma. Ja kova sade ei tosiaankaan ollut katkaisun syy.

----------


## OJ

Iseranin huipullakaan ei kaiketi ollut ajanottokalustoa, eli ajat pitäisi räknätä TV-kuvista. Komissaari tien sivuun paikassa X, stoppari ja paperia kouraan, ei käsiajan ottaminen nyt niin vaikeaa ole ollut ainakaan ennen. Juu ei sillä olisi saanut nettiin reaaliaikaista dataa, mutta nyt ei siellä mysteerimaalissa ollut kukaan ottamassa aikaa millään vehkeellä.

Niin, lumi tiellä ja mutavyory Tignesin nousun alla katkaisivat etapin, mutta tulivatko nämä muka järjestäjille tietoon vasta siinä vaiheessa kun kisan kärki oli mennyt jo pitkän matkaa alamäkeen? Tourin etappia edeltävä karavaani ei ole ihan lyhyt ja tiimien busseistakin on tullut videota lumisista teistä. Vaikutti siltä, että yrittivät vetää etapin loppuun, mutta eivät siinä onnistuneet kun lunta/vettä/mutaa oli liikaa.

----------


## Googol

> Joo, mutta sä puhuit käsiajanotosta, joka olisi pitänyt ex-tempore järjestää johonkin vuoren syrjään, että olis sun mielestä ollut hyvin hoidettu homma. Ja kova sade ei tosiaankaan ollut katkaisun syy.



Sateestahan se johtui, joskin välillisesti.

Ja siinä oli ihan reilusti laaksoa välissä, ei mihinkään vuoren syrjään olisi tarvinnut sitä järjestää.

----------


## Googol

> Ja Bernal ei ilmeisesti meinannut hellittää millään.



Ne kolumbialaiset on just tommosia. Kuten Nairo Stelviolla.

----------


## paaton

> No sehän siellä juuri tehtiin, näköjään 0 minuutin varoitusajalla. Harmi vaan, että siinä paikassa X kukaan ei tajunnut tulleensa maaliin.
> 
> Kai ne sielläkin vuoristossakin näkee tunti tai puoli tuntia aiemmin, että voi tulla kova sade.



Rakeet on kaiketi aika hankala ennustaa.

----------


## plr

> Iseranin huipullakaan ei kaiketi ollut ajanottokalustoa ..



Eikö Col de l'Iseran ollut mäkikirimaali ja samalla kisan korkein huippu? Näinollen siellä on oltava maalikamera, jotta järjestys saadaan selville.

----------


## Googol

> Eikö Col de l'Iseran ollut mäkikirimaali ja samalla kisan korkein huippu? Näinollen siellä on oltava maalikamera, jotta järjestys saadaan selville.



Jos ne sammutti sen kun riittävä määrä ajajia oli mennyt. Voi olla, että "filmi" olisi loppunut, jos oltaisiin grupettoa odoteltu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Menee varmaan tovi selvittäessä kaikkien ajajien ajat ja ketkä jäivät aika limiitin ulkopuolelle.

----------


## OJ

Ei kuulema limiittejä tän päivän etapilla.

----------


## Jabadabado

> Ilmeisesti etapin katkaisu on tehty ranskalaisella teholla ja tarkkuudella, eli kenellekään ei ole epäselvää mikä on tilanne (tähän sarkasmihymio).



Suurin hyötyjähän tästä etapin katkaisusta oli Bernal ja Ineos (yllätys), suurimmat häviäjät oli väliporukka jossa oli Thomas, Kruijswijk, Buchmann, Uran, Landa ja Nibali jotka varmasti olisivat kaventaneet eroa yksin ajavaan Bernaliin (Yates ajoi etapin voitosta eikä olisi vetänyt metriäkään ennen mahdollista iskua etapin voittamiseksi, jos nyt olisi edes pysynyt Bernalin kyydissä). Myös JA hyötyi väliporukkaan nähden mutta olisi luultavasti ollut ainakin laskussa jälleen nopeampi kuin Bernal. Se nyt on selvä ettei tuonne ajateltuun mäkimaaliin olisi pystytty ajamaan mutta onhan se nyt perseestä ettei tuota muka pystytty infoamaan ajajille niin että olisi tiedetty että Iseran on todennäköisesti tämän etapin maali. Huomenna tuskin tapahtuu kärjen osalta enää mitään, Thomas ei hyökkää kun oman tallin jätkä on kärjessä ja Bernal roikkuu vain tarvittavan mukana eli eiköhän tämä Tour päättynyt GC:n osalta tähän antikliimaksiin.

Oli kyllä musta päivä ranskalaisille (ja myös näin Pinotin band wagonissa olleelle) kun Pinot joutui keskeyttämään ja Alaphilippen satumainen taistelu ei enää riittänyt. Taas palattiin Sky/Ineos komentoon, perse!

----------


## pulmark

Epävirallinen GC-kärki. Sijat 2-4 30s sisällä.

1. Egan Bernal
2. Alaphilippe +45’’
3. Geraint Thomas +1’03’’
4. Kruijswijk (TJV) +1’15’’
5. Buchmann (BOH) +1’42’’

Ainakin Kruijswijkilla ja Thomasilla hyvät mahdollisuudet vielä TOP3 jos Alaphilippe ei piristy. Kävi miten kävi, Alaphilippe on kisan ehdoton väriläiskä. Kantoi keltapaitaa melkein koko kisan, joukkue ei kärkipäästä vaikkei nyt ihan huonokaan.

----------


## Krabba

Huomasiko kukaan kun Pinotin huoltaja antoi lämpöä kuvaajalle, joka yritti työntää kameransa ikkunasta sisään. Meinasi työntää vielä aidan yli autoon mennessä

----------


## -Sammy-

> Huomasiko kukaan kun Pinotin huoltaja antoi lämpöä kuvaajalle, joka yritti työntää kameransa ikkunasta sisään. Meinasi työntää vielä aidan yli autoon mennessä



Huomasin ja peukku sille!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## HXX1100H

> ^ Eilen meni jo tie poikki maa- ja kivivyoryjen takia likellä Galibieria. Kisan seuraajat jäi mottiin kun eivät päässeet palaamaan Grenobleen päin.
> 
> https://www.ledauphine.com/hautes-al...pKs0JKko5Moq3A



Tien täysin tukkineita kivivyöryjä oli kaksi ja tulimme motolla ensimmäisten joukossa jälkimmäisen vyöryn jälkeen paikalle. Onneksi  tunneli oli lähellä ja pääsimme sinne suojaan.  Vettä satoi kaatamalla ,  fillaristeja, motoja ja autoja lappasi tunnelin täydeltä tilanteeseen. Osa oli kahden vyörymän välissä motissa ja heidät saatiin evakoitua jalkaisin sieltä tunneliin n 3h kuluttua 20 autoa jäi  yön yli mottiin  . Tilanne oli aivan kaoottinen , torvet soivat jne. Tilanteen vakavuudesta huolimatta repesin kun   paikalle tuli  kauhalla varustettu traktori...  siellä olin yhteensä 700  kuutiota kiveä tiellä...Myöhemmin ilmoitettiin ettei tietä saada auki, joten ei muuta kuin Lautaretin ja Galibierin kautta Grenobleen.Tie Galibierille oli tunnelista lähtien aivan tukossa , mutta motolla pystyimme  kuitenkin etenemään Fillaristeista 100 siirrettiin busseilla ja 40 majoitettiin tilapäisesti, yhteensä avustettiin 206 fillaristia. loput ajoivat sitten  jonnelin muualle. Vyörymistä ei ole toistaiseksi löytynyt  uhreja  . Raivaukset jatkuvat  vieläkin tätä kirjoittaessani.

----------


## Kuhan

> Komissaarit päättää tämän päivän etapista. Järjestäjän (ASO) ehdotus kai huomioidaan. Brittien EuroSportin mukaan Iseranin topin ajanotossakin jotain epäselvää.
> 
> Kilpailijoille ois suotavaa järjestää muutakin kuin telttamajoitus ja nötköttiä ja Mars-patukkaa yön ajaksi että pääsee aamulla taas polkemaan.



Tulisi paluu varhaisiin Tour de Franceihin. Voisi olla meidän Samuli Mäkinen vahvoilla. :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Mä olen edelleen toiveikas Movistarin suhteen jos/kun/jos eivät polttaneet tikkujaan tänään. Ineos ei ole ihan Skyn takavuosien tikissä ja Movistarissa tuntuu olevan tulivoimaa. Siinä sivussa sitten Jumbo-Visma ja Bora voivat saada lusikkansa soppaan. Ineos varmasti yrittää siilipuolustusta sikäli mikäli kykenevät.

Mutta kyllä harmittaa Pinot'n puolesta.

----------


## HXX1100H

Huominen etappi lyhennetty 59km:n pituiseksi syynä vaikeat sääolosuhteet ja maanvyöryt. Lähtö klo 14:30 paikallista aikaa.

----------


## pulmark

Epävirallista tietoa (Twitter: InnerRing) että huominen etappi lyhenisi 60km mittaiseksi, teitä poikki reitin varrella maavyörymien vuoksi. Uusi reitti Albervillestä suoraan Val Thorensin mäen juurelle ja siitä nousu ylös. 1. ja 2. kategorian mäet jää reitiltä pois. Alkamisaika 1430CET.

https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1154827619805872128

----------


## kallam

Tämän päiväisestä keskeyttämisestä kärsi paljon Thomas. Oli toisessa  ryhmässä ja olisi saanut peesailla vapaasti, kun Bernal oli edelle.  Huomenna Thomasin varmasti pitäisi hyökätä, mutta veikkaan tiimi ajaa  nyt Bernalille ja vauhdinpito ennen viimeistä mäkeä jää Jumbo-Visma ja  muille tai sitten tullaan hyvin hiljaa. Myös muut toisen ryhmässä olleet  ajat menettivät paljon kun eivät saaneet lisättyä eroa Alaphilippiin ja  ohitettua kokonaistilanteessa.Kruijswijk olisi varmaankin nousut podium  sijoitukselle.

Alaphilippe oli keskeytyksen suurin voittaja  pystyi pitämään podium paikan. Jos loppuun olisi ajettu niin olisi  saattanut tippua viiden parhaan joukosta. Eroa oli ennen laskua yli  minuutti eli ei olisi laskussa tullut kiinni vaikka olisi kaventanut. Ja  kun olisi joutunut ajamaan yksin tasaisen ja viimeisen nousun niin  minuutteja olisi tullut häviötä.

Bernal kannalta tilanne päättyi  erittäin hyvin kun saavutti keltaisen, vaikka ei saanut 10sek hyvitystä  etapin voitosta. Tosin uskon että olisi ollut erittäin vahva myös  viimeisessä nousussa, joten paita olisi tullut vaikka olisi ajettu  loppuun.

----------


## OJ

Perun edellisen viestini ja totean, että taisi olla tällä taputeltu tämä touri. Ehkä varovasti katselen toisella silmällä ja toivon parasta.

----------


## kallam

Jos toi huominen etapin lyhtentämien tapahtuu niin voi kokonaistilanne kyllä jäädä nykyiselleen. Kuinka paljon tossa Val Thorensin nousussa on peesistä hyötyä, kun keskijyrkkyys vain 5.5% ?

----------


## OJ

Menevät varmaan jollain >25km/h keskarilla, eli kyllä siinä peesistä hyotyy. Tosin, tossa 5,5% keskijyrkkyydessä on alamäkiä mukana, eli on siinä jyrkempää pätkää aika paljon. Eri asia saako siinä Bernalin asemaa horjutettua.

----------


## pulmark

Reitin muutos on vahvistunut. Ukkoskuuroja ja vastatuulta luvattu Val Thorensin mäkeen. Etukäteen vois ajatella että lyhempi reitti suosisi Alaphilippen kaltaisia kuskeja. Vois kai tuota ajatella myös yhteislähtönä ajettavana joukkue aika-ajona jossa pitää 1 tai 2 ajajaa (Ineos?) saada nopeasti mäen päälle alun tasaisen osan jälkeen. Apukuskeilla ehkä enemmän merkitystä.

----------


## jussicolombia

> Tämän päiväisestä keskeyttämisestä kärsi paljon Thomas. Oli toisessa  ryhmässä ja olisi saanut peesailla vapaasti, kun Bernal oli edelle.  Huomenna Thomasin varmasti pitäisi hyökätä, mutta veikkaan tiimi ajaa  nyt Bernalille ja vauhdinpito ennen viimeistä mäkeä jää Jumbo-Visma ja  muille tai sitten tullaan hyvin hiljaa. Myös muut toisen ryhmässä olleet  ajat menettivät paljon kun eivät saaneet lisättyä eroa Alaphilippiin ja  ohitettua kokonaistilanteessa.Kruijswijk olisi varmaankin nousut podium  sijoitukselle.
> 
> Alaphilippe oli keskeytyksen suurin voittaja  pystyi pitämään podium paikan. Jos loppuun olisi ajettu niin olisi  saattanut tippua viiden parhaan joukosta. Eroa oli ennen laskua yli  minuutti eli ei olisi laskussa tullut kiinni vaikka olisi kaventanut. Ja  kun olisi joutunut ajamaan yksin tasaisen ja viimeisen nousun niin  minuutteja olisi tullut häviötä.
> 
> Bernal kannalta tilanne päättyi  erittäin hyvin kun saavutti keltaisen, vaikka ei saanut 10sek hyvitystä  etapin voitosta. Tosin uskon että olisi ollut erittäin vahva myös  viimeisessä nousussa, joten paita olisi tullut vaikka olisi ajettu  loppuun.



Taa olí aika hyva analyysi, mutta luulen etta suurin karsija kisan keskeytyksesta olí kuitenkin Egan. Thomas jo yritti irtiottoa ennen Egania, mutta ei ollut riittavan vahva ja sen jalkeen tuli luultavasti Ineoksen kisapomoilta viestia, etta anna menna Egan. Ja Eganhan meni. Kaikki karussa olleet Rigosta alkaen Egan napsi kiinni ja olen varma, etta Rigo, Nibali ja muutkin olisivat seuranneet Eganin peesissa oikein mielellaan, jos olis ollut ruutia. Vasynyt Alaphilippe ei varmasti olis ottanut sekunttiakaan kiinni laskuissa hyvavoimaista nuorten maastopyorailyn mm-kisojen hopea-ja pronssimitalistia. Viimeisessa nousussa olis tullut lisaa eroa ainakin Alaphilippeen, Nibaliin, ja luultavasti muihinkin. Egan on fiksu kaveri ja ottaa riskeja vain kun on tarvis. Harmi etta tamanpaivainen kisa jouduttiin keskeyttamaan ja huominen on lyhennetty. Ei varmasti suosi kovakuntoista Egan Bernalia, mutta huomenna nahdaan ☺

----------


## jussicolombia

Frrome today:  It was never a case of if he would wear the yellow jersey, but when !

----------


## jussicolombia

Contador 17/07: Bernal no está únicamente ahí pasando el mes de julio. Este chico ha nacido para ganar el Tour de Francia y tiene posibilidades para hacerlo. Si no es ahora, es en el futuro !

----------


## Yuggas

Luonnonvoimille ei mitään mahda, mutta onpahan melkoinen antikliimaksi tämän TdF:n loppu. 

Jos  tuosta tulevasta maalista olis ilmoitettu edes puolivälissä Iserania,  niin olis ollu ihan ok. Siis nousua, ei laskua... Kuitenki siinä  ajettiin tosissaan, että ei kai kukaan kovin isosti vääryyttä kokenut ja  kun oikein ei ollut parempiakaan vaihtoehtoja. Yleisesti näyttää olevan vallalla  käsitys, jotta Alaphilippe hyötyi. Saattaa olla, mut itse en niin kovin  varma olisi. Luulen, että olisi laskenut alamäessä kiinni. Paljonko ois  jääny sit Tignesillä vai olisiko jäänyt lainkaan...

Paljon  enemmän kuin eilisen etapin päättyminen "kesken" harmittaa st 20  lyheneminen noin paljon. Toki nyt tiedetään jo alussa pelin säännöt.  Mikään muu kuin täysillä alusta loppuun olisi iso pettymys/yllätys.

Bernal  on tämän nyt voittanut, jos pysyy pyörän päällä, sille ei kukaan voi  enää mitään. Loput paikat podiumille on kuitenki auki. Siinä taistossa  GT on vahvoilla ja Buchmann kaukainen yllätyskortti. Kovin taisto lienee  Ala vs. Kruijswijk. Ineos puolustaa voittoa ja Jumbon on hyökättävä  rajusti, jos podiumille aikovat päätyä. Ja varmaan  etappivoittotaistelusta tulee huikea ja ehkä yllätyksellinenkin.  Toivottavasti mennään alusta loppuun all guns blazing ja saadaan  viihdettä koko 59 km.

Niin, eilisestä vielä, jotta kyllä Pinot'a  todella kävi sääliksi. Oli nyt niin todella hyvä tilaisuus olla  keltaisessa Pariisissa. Toisaalta kyllä sellainenkin fiilis on, ettei  ehkä sittenkään olisi Bernalia pystynyt lyömään, kun tämä sai ajaa  itselleen. Mut nyt ei päässyt edes yrittämään, se harmittaa todella.

----------


## jussicolombia

> Luonnonvoimille ei mitään mahda, mutta onpahan melkoinen antikliimaksi tämän TdF:n loppu. 
> 
> Jos  tuosta tulevasta maalista olis ilmoitettu edes puolivälissä Iserania,  niin olis ollu ihan ok. Siis nousua, ei laskua... Kuitenki siinä  ajettiin tosissaan, että ei kai kukaan kovin isosti vääryyttä kokenut ja  kun oikein ei ollut parempiakaan vaihtoehtoja. Yleisesti näyttää olevan vallalla  käsitys, jotta Alaphilippe hyötyi. Saattaa olla, mut itse en niin kovin  varma olisi. Luulen, että olisi laskenut alamäessä kiinni. Paljonko ois  jääny sit Tignesillä vai olisiko jäänyt lainkaan... Hieno, toki omituinen viesti. Mutta Egania ei ota kukaan laskuissa kiinni, ja nousuissa jaavat.
> 
> Paljon  enemmän kuin eilisen etapin päättyminen "kesken" harmittaa st 20  lyheneminen noin paljon. Toki nyt tiedetään jo alussa pelin säännöt.  Mikään muu kuin täysillä alusta loppuun olisi iso pettymys/yllätys.
> 
> Bernal  on tämän nyt voittanut, jos pysyy pyörän päällä, sille ei kukaan voi  enää mitään. Loput paikat podiumille on kuitenki auki. Siinä taistossa  GT on vahvoilla ja Buchmann kaukainen yllätyskortti. Kovin taisto lienee  Ala vs. Kruijswijk. Ineos puolustaa voittoa ja Jumbon on hyökättävä  rajusti, jos podiumille aikovat päätyä. Ja varmaan  etappivoittotaistelusta tulee huikea ja ehkä yllätyksellinenkin.  Toivottavasti mennään alusta loppuun all guns blazing ja saadaan  viihdettä koko 59 km.
> 
> Niin, eilisestä vielä, jotta kyllä Pinot'a  todella kävi sääliksi. Oli nyt niin todella hyvä tilaisuus olla  keltaisessa Pariisissa. Toisaalta kyllä sellainenkin fiilis on, ettei  ehkä sittenkään olisi Bernalia pystynyt lyömään, kun tämä sai ajaa  itselleen. Mut nyt ei päässyt edes yrittämään, se harmittaa todella.

----------


## Yuggas

> ... Yleisesti näyttää olevan vallalla  käsitys, jotta Alaphilippe hyötyi. Saattaa olla, mut itse en niin kovin  varma olisi. Luulen, että olisi laskenut alamäessä kiinni. Paljonko ois  jääny sit Tignesillä vai olisiko jäänyt lainkaan...



Tarkoitin yllä ryhmää Thomas, Kruijswijk & Co, en Bernalia. Sry epätarkkuuteni.

----------


## Laroute

> Tien täysin tukkineita kivivyöryjä oli kaksi ja tulimme motolla ensimmäisten joukossa jälkimmäisen vyöryn jälkeen paikalle. Onneksi  tunneli oli lähellä ja pääsimme sinne suojaan.  Vettä satoi kaatamalla ,  fillaristeja, motoja ja autoja lappasi tunnelin täydeltä tilanteeseen. Osa oli kahden vyörymän välissä motissa ja heidät saatiin evakoitua jalkaisin sieltä tunneliin n 3h kuluttua 20 autoa jäi  yön yli mottiin  . Tilanne oli aivan kaoottinen , torvet soivat jne. Tilanteen vakavuudesta huolimatta repesin kun   paikalle tuli  kauhalla varustettu traktori...  siellä olin yhteensä 700  kuutiota kiveä tiellä...Myöhemmin ilmoitettiin ettei tietä saada auki, joten ei muuta kuin Lautaretin ja Galibierin kautta Grenobleen.Tie Galibierille oli tunnelista lähtien aivan tukossa , mutta motolla pystyimme  kuitenkin etenemään Fillaristeista 100 siirrettiin busseilla ja 40 majoitettiin tilapäisesti, yhteensä avustettiin 206 fillaristia. loput ajoivat sitten  jonnelin muualle. Vyörymistä ei ole toistaiseksi löytynyt  uhreja  . Raivaukset jatkuvat  vieläkin tätä kirjoittaessani.



Tämä oli hyvä raportti olosuhteista. Aika huono tilanne siellä ollut kisaa ajatellen. Tuo mainitsemasi traktori kauhalla varustettuna oli varmaankin paikallinen maajussi, joka kykyjensä mukaan pyrki auttamaan teitä. Oli näköjään siinä vaiheessa ainoa kynnelle kykenevä, joten iso peukku hänelle!

----------


## pulmark

Ranskan TV kertoo että tämän päivän etappia voidaan edelleen lyhentää 11km. Komissaarien ratkaisu kerrotaan viimeistään Val Thorensin nousun alussa kun sää- ja tieolosuhteet tarkemmin tiedossa.

----------


## Köfte

Taasko tuli herättyä turhaan tätä varten... No, elämä on. Alaphilippen osalta paska tuuri?

----------


## Munarello

No nyt olisi varmaan ollut se Zwift-etappi paikallaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Sprintteri Viviani raataa, maailmanluokan apuajajat Kwiatkowski ja Poels tippuvat. Maailmankirjat sekaisin.

EDIT: Poels taisi palata, kävi pääjoukon perässä elpymässä

----------


## Googol

Mitenköhän jos joku rikas hyvillä resursseilla varustettu talli, kutsutaan vaikka kirjaimella I, olisi ennakoinut, että etappia tuskin ajetaan maaliin. Onhan siellä huoltajia reitillä ja ehkä meteorologikin palveluksessa. Näin se sitten olisi informoinut jotain ajajaansa, kutsutaan häntä vaikka kirjaimilla EB, että Iseranilla kannattaa ajaa kovaa, koska seuraavaa mäkeä tuskin tulee. Varalla olisi sitten vielä toinen ajaja, olkoon vaikka GT, ottamassa rauhallisemmin, mikäli etappi pystytään ajamaan loppuun.  :Hymy:

----------


## Yuggas

> Mitenköhän jos joku rikas hyvillä resursseilla varustettu talli, kutsutaan vaikka kirjaimella I, olisi ennakoinut, että etappia tuskin ajetaan maaliin. Onhan siellä huoltajia reitillä ja ehkä meteorologikin palveluksessa. Näin se sitten olisi informoinut jotain ajajaansa, kutsutaan häntä vaikka kirjaimilla EB, että Iseranilla kannattaa ajaa kovaa, koska seuraavaa mäkeä tuskin tulee. Varalla olisi sitten vielä toinen ajaja, olkoon vaikka GT, ottamassa rauhallisemmin, mikäli etappi pystytään ajamaan loppuun.



Ei kai siinä ole mithän, jos kyse on vain ennakoinnista. Hyvähän se on olla riittävät resurssit.

Jos vihjaat, jotta kyse sisäpiiritiedosta tms. ni sitten se on asia erikseen.

----------


## Yuggas

Alaphilippe tullaan muistamaan tällä Tourilla huikeasta venymisestä, 14 päivästä keltaisessa ja 2 etappivoitosta.

Nyt kuitenkin haave GC podiumista tuli päätökseen.

Chapeau, Julian!

----------


## Köfte

Maybe next Tour. Sitä odotellessa...

----------


## juakko

Ha, pari vuotta sitten ennustin että kukaan muu kuin Sky ei tule voittamaan kunnes tiimin resurssit ja status muuttuu jotenkin olennaisesti. Olis pitäny lyödä vetoa.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Mitenköhän jos joku rikas hyvillä resursseilla varustettu talli, kutsutaan vaikka kirjaimella I, olisi ennakoinut, että etappia tuskin ajetaan maaliin. Onhan siellä huoltajia reitillä ja ehkä meteorologikin palveluksessa. Näin se sitten olisi informoinut jotain ajajaansa, kutsutaan häntä vaikka kirjaimilla EB, että Iseranilla kannattaa ajaa kovaa, koska seuraavaa mäkeä tuskin tulee. Varalla olisi sitten vielä toinen ajaja, olkoon vaikka GT, ottamassa rauhallisemmin, mikäli etappi pystytään ajamaan loppuun.



Pikemminkin olisin yllättynyt ellei olisi. Eikä tuollaisen kyvyn hankkiminen ole edes kovin kallista, kyse on varmaan pikemminkin kiinnostuksesta.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Se ihmetyttää Ineoksen osalta eniten, miksi Kwiatkowski ja Moscon olivat ihan pimennossa ja talli tästä syystä heikko.

----------


## pulmark

Paras Tour minkä muistan pitkään aikaan. 2011 olin paikan päällä katsomassa 3 etappia. Alpe d'Huez, Galibier ja Grenoblen aika-ajo jääneet hyvin mieleen ja kisa oli silloinkin kova.

Aina voi jossitella, mutta tuskin nuo viimeisten etappien reittimuutokset olisi muuttaneet kokonaiskilpailun tilannetta. Tämän päiväiseltä etapilta jäi kaksi kisan teknisintä laskua ajamatta mutta tuskin ilman haaveria olisi Bernal kuitenkaan hävinnyt kokonaiskisaa sen verran hyvä mäkimies hän on Alaphilippeen verrattuna.

Kuten sanottu varsinkin Alaphilippe ja muut Ineosin haastajat teki tästä hyvän kisan. Ineos voitti nyt enemmän hyvillä yksilösuorituksilla. Huonohan se on urheilullisuuden kannalta että yhdellä joukkueella on rahaa niin että voi tarvittaessa ostaa parhaat ja lahjakkaimmat ajajat.

Ranskakin sai lopulta jotain kun Bardet voitti mäkikisan. Bernal voitti myös nuorten kisan. Movistar joukkuekisan ja Sagan, ties kuinka monennen kerran, pistekisan. Lieneeko Bernal ensimmäinen Tourin historiassa joka on voittanut sekä nuorten kisan että kokonaiskilpailun ?

Mieleenpainuvimmat etapit ja yksilösuoritukset tässä kisassa olivat Thomas De Gendtin etappivoitto irtiotosta pitkän sooloajon jälkeen ja Alaphilippen aika-ajon voitto.

----------


## Yuggas

> ... Lieneeko Bernal ensimmäinen Tourin historiassa joka on voittanut sekä nuorten kisan että kokonaiskilpailun ?...




Fignon -83
Ulle -97
Clentador -07
A. Schleck -10

Wikipedia lähteenä, en muualta jaksa tarkistaa.

----------


## jussicolombia

> Paras Tour minkä muistan pitkään aikaan. 2011 olin paikan päällä katsomassa 3 etappia. Alpe d'Huez, Galibier ja Grenoblen aika-ajo jääneet hyvin mieleen ja kisa oli silloinkin kova.
> 
> Aina voi jossitella, mutta tuskin nuo viimeisten etappien reittimuutokset olisi muuttaneet kokonaiskilpailun tilannetta. Tämän päiväiseltä etapilta jäi kaksi kisan teknisintä laskua ajamatta mutta tuskin ilman haaveria olisi Bernal kuitenkaan hävinnyt kokonaiskisaa sen verran hyvä mäkimies hän on Alaphilippeen verrattuna.
> 
> Kuten sanottu varsinkin Alaphilippe ja muut Ineosin haastajat teki tästä hyvän kisan. Ineos voitti nyt enemmän hyvillä yksilösuorituksilla. Huonohan se on urheilullisuuden kannalta että yhdellä joukkueella on rahaa niin että voi tarvittaessa ostaa parhaat ja lahjakkaimmat ajajat.
> 
> Ranskakin sai lopulta jotain kun Bardet voitti mäkikisan. Bernal voitti myös nuorten kisan. Movistar joukkuekisan ja Sagan, ties kuinka monennen kerran, pistekisan. Lieneeko Bernal ensimmäinen Tourin historiassa joka on voittanut sekä nuorten kisan että kokonaiskilpailun ?
> 
> Mieleenpainuvimmat etapit ja yksilösuoritukset tässä kisassa olivat Thomas De Gendtin etappivoitto irtiotosta pitkän sooloajon jälkeen ja Alaphilippen aika-ajon voitto.



Olí kuitenkin eka Kolumbialainen ! 
Mutta mika mahtaa olla Ineosin strategia tulevaisuudessa kun Froome toipuu ?  Eganin syrjayttaminen ykkoskuskin paikalta voi olla tiukka paikka, kaverihan ostettiin Italiasta just tata varten.  Eganin nopea nousu huipulle tais yllattaa koko tiimin, toki iloisesti. G. Thomasin naamastakin paistoi ilo ja ylpeys maaliviivalla. Muiden tiimien kuskitkin tuumas haastatteluissa, etta ihan rehellisesti paras voitti.  
Maa vedin aamulla etapin jalkeen lipun salkoon ja nyt nautin hyvasta Chilelaisesta valkoviinista. Ensi viikolla taas ajellaan.

----------


## veke

> Paras Tour minkä muistan pitkään...



Aika kultaa muistot, vaan (dopauttu) Lance Huezilla, (doupattu) Landis Tempossaan. Noita ei katseluhetkellä tiennyt doupatuiksi. Ja Froome alamäki-irtiotossaan-vaakaputki-polkiessaan .. Enempi parempaa.. imo

----------


## buhvalo

Yllattavan pahasti alaphilippe hyytyi lopulta. Talle reitille Bernal selvasti paras. Ineoksen rosterilla mika tahansa normi reitti otettavissa viela pari vuotta, sitten tempo-koneiden parasta ennen on jo ummessa. 
Lahella oli papa-bala etappivoittoa.

----------


## jussicolombia

> Yllattavan pahasti alaphilippe hyytyi lopulta. Talle reitille Bernal selvasti paras. Ineoksen rosterilla mika tahansa normi reitti otettavissa viela pari vuotta, sitten tempo-koneiden parasta ennen on jo ummessa. 
> Lahella oli papa-bala etappivoittoa.



Kusikohan noi ranskalaiset sitten omaan sukkaansa ? Eganille pidempi retki ja enemman nousuja olis ollut parempi. Voitti se kuitenkin. Totuuden nimessa harmittaa taallakin, kun ei ole ranskalaisia podiumilla. Alaphilippe ja Pinot on suuria pyorailysankareita eika vaan Ranskassa !

----------


## MV

> Fignon -83
> Ulle -97
> Clentador -07
> A. Schleck -10



Lisäksi Merckx oli alle 25 ekan voiton aikaan mutta silloin valkoista paitaa ei ollut.

----------


## pulmark

> Fignon -83
> Ulle -97
> Clentador -07
> A. Schleck -10
> 
> Wikipedia lähteenä, en muualta jaksa tarkistaa.



Joo, löytyyhän noita, kun ikäraja on 25v. Bernal ei ole 22v edes nuorin. Pelottavaa jo vähän ajatella etappikisojen mielenkiinnon kannalta mitä voi saavuttaa jos parantaa aika-ajoa. Enric Mas on kyllä nuori myös, pari vuotta vanhempi. Carapaz 26. Jaakko Hänninen muuten myös 22v.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...oldest-winners

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Paras Tour minkä muistan pitkään aikaan. 2011 olin paikan päällä katsomassa 3 etappia. Alpe d'Huez, Galibier ja Grenoblen aika-ajo jääneet hyvin mieleen ja kisa oli silloinkin kova.
> 
> Aina voi jossitella, mutta tuskin nuo viimeisten etappien reittimuutokset olisi muuttaneet kokonaiskilpailun tilannetta. Tämän päiväiseltä etapilta jäi kaksi kisan teknisintä laskua ajamatta mutta tuskin ilman haaveria olisi Bernal kuitenkaan hävinnyt kokonaiskisaa sen verran hyvä mäkimies hän on Alaphilippeen verrattuna.
> 
> Kuten sanottu varsinkin Alaphilippe ja muut Ineosin haastajat teki tästä hyvän kisan. Ineos voitti nyt enemmän hyvillä yksilösuorituksilla. Huonohan se on urheilullisuuden kannalta että yhdellä joukkueella on rahaa niin että voi tarvittaessa ostaa parhaat ja lahjakkaimmat ajajat.
> 
> Ranskakin sai lopulta jotain kun Bardet voitti mäkikisan. Bernal voitti myös nuorten kisan. Movistar joukkuekisan ja Sagan, ties kuinka monennen kerran, pistekisan. Lieneeko Bernal ensimmäinen Tourin historiassa joka on voittanut sekä nuorten kisan että kokonaiskilpailun ?
> 
> Mieleenpainuvimmat etapit ja yksilösuoritukset tässä kisassa olivat Thomas De Gendtin etappivoitto irtiotosta pitkän sooloajon jälkeen ja Alaphilippen aika-ajon voitto.



Paras minunkin seuraamani tour, mutta mieleenpainuvin etappi on kyllä ollut 2015 etappi 20 Modane - Alpe d'Huez. Movistar (Valverde ja Quintana) hyökkäsi Rautaristin solassa ja Froome ei kyennyt seuraamaan. Keltapaita oli menossa Quintanalle. Jostain takaa nousi kuitenkin Vout Poels, joka ei ollut tehnyt mitään koko tourin aikana, mutta nyt auttoi ratkaisevasti rajoittamaan tappiota Nairoon tasaisella ennen loppunousua ja keltapaita säilyi Foomella.

----------


## Googol

> Bernal ei ole 22v edes nuorin. Pelottavaa jo vähän ajatella etappikisojen mielenkiinnon kannalta mitä voi saavuttaa jos parantaa aika-ajoa.



Suht samaa sanottiin Nairosta ja muutamasta muustakin junnutähdestä sieltä suunnalta. Kukaan ei ole vielä tainnut kunnolla vastata "mitä sitten kun on huippuiässä" hypeen. Noh, Bernalille näyttää riittävän tämäkin.

----------


## Yuggas

> Joo, löytyyhän noita, kun ikäraja on 25v. Bernal ei ole 22v edes nuorin. Pelottavaa jo vähän ajatella etappikisojen mielenkiinnon kannalta mitä voi saavuttaa jos parantaa aika-ajoa. Enric Mas on kyllä nuori myös, pari vuotta vanhempi. Carapaz 26. Jaakko Hänninen muuten myös 22v.
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...oldest-winners



On se Bernal kuiten yli sataan vuoteen nuorin voittaja ku Cornet voitti 1904 ja Faber 1909.  :Cool: 

Hyvä tulevaisuus näyttäisi olevan Bernalilla, mutta katsotaan nyt vaikka ensi vuosi ja/tai sitte ku reitillä on taas enempi aika-ajoa, että löytyykö vastusta. Nyt sattu kaikki tähdet Eganille oikeaan asentoon, siis mitään ottamatta pois hänen suorituksestaan, mutta kuitenkin. Aina ei mene noin jouhevasti.

Tähtien oikeaan asentoon voi sisällyttää sen, että; kovin vastustaja loukkaantui, toiseksi kovin oli omasta joukkueesta, varsin rajalliset ukot Kruijswijk ja Buchmann GC:n 3. ja 4., Alaphilippe, joka ei vielä edes ole GC-ukko oli 5. Landalla ja Nibalilla Giro alla. Nairo, no niin... Ennemmin kuulostaa huonohkon vuosikerran Giro/Vuelta fieldiltä kuin Tourin.

----------


## jussicolombia

> Suht samaa sanottiin Nairosta ja muutamasta muustakin junnutähdestä sieltä suunnalta. Kukaan ei ole vielä tainnut kunnolla vastata "mitä sitten kun on huippuiässä" hypeen. Noh, Bernalille näyttää riittävän tämäkin.



Eilen allekrjoitti taas uusi kolumbialainen junnutahti 20v sopimuksen UAEn kanssa.....varmaan harmittaa. No leikki leikkina, mutta Kolumbiassa tasó on vaan kova. Tule ihmeessa nakemaan ja kokemaan

----------


## kmw

Onkohan tänään väkeä torilla Bogotassa? Sietäis khyl mumielest.

----------


## Yuggas

Selailin joutessani Tourin starttilistaa näin viimeisenä kilpailupäivänä. Vuillermozin nimen kohdalle pysähdyin yllättyneenä, jotta hänkin on näissä geimeissä mukana. Piti tarkistaa onko yhä mukana kisassa ja kyllä hän on... Mitähän Alexisille on tapahtunut kun vaeltelee varjojen mailla? En vissiin kertaakaan nähnyt tai kuullut puhuttavan lähetyksessä. Toki oma katselu oli varsin vähäistä, mutta ois nyt jossain luullut edes vilahtavan.

Katsoin sitten koko listan läpi ja olihan siellä muitakin yhä mukana olevia tekijämiehiä (tai entisiä), joista ei mitään havaintoa koko kisan aikana: Henao, Monfort, Taaramäe, Cummings, Kreuziger, Moinard.

----------


## pulmark

^ Kreuziker on uusi Haimar Zubeldia, koskaan näy missään kameroissa mutta kuitenkin 16. kokonaiskisassa. Taaramäe oli muutaman kerran irtiotossa.

Pinnakisasta sen verran, että onhan tuo Saganin dominointi lopulta myös aika yksitoikkoista. 7. kerran voittaja, yksi kyseenalainen diskaus muutama vuosi sitten. Saganin dominointi ei kuitenkaan taida aiheuttaa samankaltaista antipatiaa kuin Sky/Ineoksen dominointi, show-mies. Sagan on pyöräilyn Seppo Räty, vahvasti murteella Lontoota vääntäen, äijämäinen, lempeä köriläs eikä mikään mediakonsulttien luoma hajuton ja mauton hahmo.

----------


## OJ

Onhan noita hyviä Toureja ja hyviä suorituksia Toureissa ollut ennenkin. Omalla kohdalla ensimmäinen muisto on Chiapuccin hatka Sestriereen ja kova oli myös Indurainin syrjäyttäminen vuonna 1996 sekä 1996 Touri noin yleensäkin.

Täällä päässä toivottiin Ranskalaista voittajaa, mutta ehkä sitä joutuu vielä vartomaan. Ei Bernalinkaan voitto pahaa tee vaikka en hänen tallista tykkääkään. Toivottavasti jaksaa jatkaa kovaa duunia tulevinakin vuosina.

----------


## kp63

Alaphilip vois olla, mutta pitäs sitten uhrata räjähtävyys ja muuttaa soluja hitaammiksi ja olisko sitten niin näyttävä ajaja

----------


## pulmark

FDJ Gaudu on nuori, 22v, tänä vuonna Tourilla yleiskisassa 13. Hänessä lienee potentiaalia, mutta mihin se sitten riittää. Pinotkaan ei vielä liian vanha ole, 29v, mutta herkästi tulee pahoja epäonnistumisia.

^ Alaphilippe on ainakin omasta mielestäni just sopiva siinä mitä hän on, sopiva sekoitus nopeutta ja kestävyyttä, huikeat laskutaidot ja saa itsestään kaiken irti. Vähän hukkaan menee jos aletaan muuttamaan pitkien etappikisojen voittoon tähtääväksi, laskelmoivaksi ajajaksi. Kyllä ammattipyöräily ainakin yhden tuollaisen yleisajajan tarvitsee.  

ASO vois järjestää Tourin jossa ei ollenkaan peräkkäisiä pitkiä vuoristoetappeja, vain muutama mäkimaali ja niiden sijalle paljon teknisiä laskuja ja sitten tekninen 20km aika-ajo kumpuilevalla, mutkaisella reitillä. En tiedä mitä siitä sitten eri tahot tykkäisi.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Jossitellaanpa hiukan. Mikäköhän olisi ollut tulos, jos Alaphilippe olisi ihan tuollaisena säätänyt kuntohuipun ajankohtaa pikkuisen myöhemmäksi ja ottanut myös vuoria hiukan huomioon valmistautumisessa ja saanut joukkueeseensa vuorille edes pari tosi kovan luokan apuajajaa...

----------


## jussicolombia

> On se Bernal kuiten yli sataan vuoteen nuorin voittaja ku Cornet voitti 1904 ja Faber 1909. 
> 
> Hyvä tulevaisuus näyttäisi olevan Bernalilla, mutta katsotaan nyt vaikka ensi vuosi ja/tai sitte ku reitillä on taas enempi aika-ajoa, että löytyykö vastusta. Nyt sattu kaikki tähdet Eganille oikeaan asentoon, siis mitään ottamatta pois hänen suorituksestaan, mutta kuitenkin. Aina ei mene noin jouhevasti.
> 
> Tähtien oikeaan asentoon voi sisällyttää sen, että; kovin vastustaja loukkaantui, toiseksi kovin oli omasta joukkueesta, varsin rajalliset ukot Kruijswijk ja Buchmann GC:n 3. ja 4., Alaphilippe, joka ei vielä edes ole GC-ukko oli 5. Landalla ja Nibalilla Giro alla. Nairo, no niin... Ennemmin kuulostaa huonohkon vuosikerran Giro/Vuelta fieldiltä kuin Tourin.



No voi itku. Tourin voittaa vain paras.

----------


## FP3

> No voi itku. Tourin voittaa vain paras.



Eikös tuo sama periaate sovellu aika moneen muuhunkin urheilutapahtumaan...

----------


## Fuuga

> Eikös tuo sama periaate sovellu aika moneen muuhunkin urheilutapahtumaan...



Aika usein voiton vie nopein. Aika harvassa hitain.

----------


## Googol

> Eikös tuo sama periaate sovellu aika moneen muuhunkin urheilutapahtumaan...



Pyöräilyyn vähemmän kuin moneen muuhun. Ei sillä, tällä Tourilla jälkikäteen katsottuna ainoastaan ehkä Pinot olisi saattanut olla Bernalia parempi.

----------


## paaton

Pinot tosiaan tipautti bernalin kyydistä yhdellä mäkietapilla. Pinotin ajoa on muutenkin hienoa katsella. Ei ole sellaista tasaista 100cad jyystämistä mäissä, vaan tehoja haetaan putkelta tosi tiheään ja muut saavat kärsiä nykivästä vauhdista. Tuo ajotapa saattaa kyllä olla myöskin polvelle aika rasittavaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Muistutus siitä seikasta ettei se ollut Pinot'n polvi vaan hänen reitensä joka teki topin. Keskeyttämisen aiheutti vammautunut etureisi, ilmeisesti jonkinasteinen repeämä nelipäisessä reisilihaksessa, puujalaksikin sitä kai kutsutaan.  Vamma syntyi ainakin virallisen version mukaan silloin kun aivan hänen edessään mentiin nurin ja kasaa väistäessään - juuri ja juuri siinä onnistuen - hän pamautti jalkansa ohjaustankoon. Lienee muuten ihan normaalia että tämäntyyppisen lihasvamman kanssa pystyi seuraavan päivän osuuden vielä jotenkin ajamaan maaliin saakka, mutta sitä seuraava oli jo täysin mahdoton kaikesta hoidosta huolimatta.

----------


## pulmark

Kokonaiskilpailua ajatellen Tourissa 4 ajajaa etukäteen vahvimmista epäonnistui, Pinot, Mas, Fuglsang ja A. Yates. Pinot ja Fuglsang vammoihin, Masilla suolistotulehdus. A. Yatesin epäonnistumisesta ei tietoa. Noista mielestäni Pinotilla ja Masilla olisi ollut paras mahdollisuus haastaa kärki. Fuglsangilla todella hyvä kausi, mutta en oikein usko että olisi pärjännyt Alpeilla. Pinot hyvässä kunnossa mutta jalan kolhiminen ohjaustankoon aiheutti lopulta keskeytyksen.

----------


## paaton

> Muistutus siitä seikasta ettei se ollut Pinot'n polvi vaan hänen reitensä joka teki topin. Keskeyttämisen aiheutti vammautunut etureisi, ilmeisesti jonkinasteinen repeämä nelipäisessä reisilihaksessa, puujalaksikin sitä kai kutsutaan.  Vamma syntyi ainakin virallisen version mukaan silloin kun aivan hänen edessään mentiin nurin ja kasaa väistäessään - juuri ja juuri siinä onnistuen - hän pamautti jalkansa ohjaustankoon. Lienee muuten ihan normaalia että tämäntyyppisen lihasvamman kanssa pystyi seuraavan päivän osuuden vielä jotenkin ajamaan maaliin saakka, mutta sitä seuraava oli jo täysin mahdoton kaikesta hoidosta huolimatta.



No tuohan oli hyvä tieto. Ehdin jo miettimään, että polvivamma tulee vaivaamaan aina.

Se kipu tuollaisessa puujalassa on tosiaan ihan kauhea seuraavana päivänä iskusta. Paljon pahempi, mitä pienissä murtumissa.

----------


## MRe

*Tour de Francen kilpailijoille jaettiin kisan aikana sakkoja 23 000 euron edestä: yhdeksää rangaistiin julkisesta virtsaamisesta, kaksi diskattiin tappelemisen vuoksi*

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006189009.html

Ja alkuperäinen uutinen:
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...ce-2019-429926

----------


## Yuggas

> No voi itku. Tourin voittaa vain paras.



Mikä sinun ongelma on? Se, ettei päättömästi hehkuta kolumbialaisen voittoa?

Nyt voitti paras maaliin asti ajaneista. Aina ei ole niin. Kun reitti ja vastustajat tulevina vuosina muuttuu, niin katsotaan sitten minkämoinen valtakausi Bernalille muodostuu, jos muodostuu. Tätä yritin jo edelliselläkin viestillä kertoa. Fakta on, ettei tie ollut tällä kertaa kovin kivinen Bernalille. Mutta kuten jo aiemminkin sanoin, ei mitään pois Bernalin voitosta tällä kertaa. Seuraavalla kerralla lienee haastavampaa ja voi aivan hyvin voittaa siitä huolimatta. Sen näkee sitten.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ selvä juttuhan se on että ei voittoja anneta ilmaiseksi. Lisäksi Bernal saattoi tänä vuonna olla ehkä hieman enemmän rauhassa kuin muut, kun tiimit kyttäilivät varmasti enemmän kapteeneja. Mutta kunnia hänelle kenelle se kuuluu, mahtava ajo Bernaalilta.

Minä uskoin ihan viime hetkille asti, että kun Bernalilla oli 17+ minuutin johto valkopaidassa, niin hänet voidaan uhrata ihan rauhassa jollain vuorella Thomasin apuajajana. Edellinenhän edellyttää tosin että kapulla olisi apuajajan lisäksi jalkaa ajaa muilta 
karkuun mutta ei tainnut tällä kertaa olla.

Yksi irtohuomio jäi mieleen. Todella typerää oli päästää Quintana karkuun silloin yhtenä päivänä. Jälkikäteen katsottuna se oli oikea ratkaisu, mutta jos kyseessä olisi ollut oikein ajoitettu kuntopiikki, olisi Nairon kylvämä tuho ollut valtaisaa. Joo joo jossittelua...

----------


## jussicolombia

> Mikä sinun ongelma on? Se, ettei päättömästi hehkuta kolumbialaisen voittoa?
> 
> Nyt voitti paras maaliin asti ajaneista. Aina ei ole niin. Kun reitti ja vastustajat tulevina vuosina muuttuu, niin katsotaan sitten minkämoinen valtakausi Bernalille muodostuu, jos muodostuu. Tätä yritin jo edelliselläkin viestillä kertoa. Fakta on, ettei tie ollut tällä kertaa kovin kivinen Bernalille. Mutta kuten jo aiemminkin sanoin, ei mitään pois Bernalin voitosta tällä kertaa. Seuraavalla kerralla lienee haastavampaa ja voi aivan hyvin voittaa siitä huolimatta. Sen näkee sitten.



No mutta, elahan Yuggas harmistu. Ei ollut tarkoitus provosoida, ei ainakaan kauheesti. 
Ei taalla kerjata paattomasti hehkutuksia Eganin voitosta, niita tulee ihan riittamiin muutenkin koko pyorailevasta maailmasta. 
Kolumbia on ollut jo vuosikymmenia niin vahva pyorailymaa ( myos tourissa), etta taa olí vaan vuosien taistelun lopputulos ja vihdoin ikuisten lupausten maa lunasti lupauksensa. Siksipa selitykset muiden loukkaantumisista ja muut jossittelut tuntuu aika tylsalta ja kuuluu ainakin omasta mielestani kategoriaan iltalehtien "urheilutietajat". 
Tuosta tien kivisyydesta, hiukan googlettamalla ymmarrat varmasti mista Nairo, Rigo ja myos Egan ovat aloittaneet uransa.
Ethan vielakaan suutu ystava hyva.  Ymmarran oikein mainiosti, jos muun kuin euro- tai amerikkalaispyorailijan voitto maailman kovimmassa kisassa ottaa lujille. Koita kestaa, naita tulee viela lisaa. 
Tervetuloa kuitenkin tannepain treenailemaan, niin teki Julian Alaphilippekin parina viime vuonna. 
No hard feelings mate, arvostan mielipiteitasi, omistani en tieda.

----------


## Yuggas

> No mutta, elahan Yuggas harmistu. Ei ollut tarkoitus provosoida, ei ainakaan kauheesti. 
> Ei taalla kerjata paattomasti hehkutuksia Eganin voitosta, niita tulee ihan riittamiin muutenkin koko pyorailevasta maailmasta. 
> Kolumbia on ollut jo vuosikymmenia niin vahva pyorailymaa ( myos tourissa), etta taa olí vaan vuosien taistelun lopputulos ja vihdoin ikuisten lupausten maa lunasti lupauksensa. Siksipa selitykset muiden loukkaantumisista ja muut jossittelut tuntuu aika tylsalta ja kuuluu ainakin omasta mielestani kategoriaan iltalehtien "urheilutietajat". 
> Tuosta tien kivisyydesta, hiukan googlettamalla ymmarrat varmasti mista Nairo, Rigo ja myos Egan ovat aloittaneet uransa.
> Ethan vielakaan suutu ystava hyva.  Ymmarran oikein mainiosti, jos muun kuin euro- tai amerikkalaispyorailijan voitto maailman kovimmassa kisassa ottaa lujille. Koita kestaa, naita tulee viela lisaa. 
> Tervetuloa kuitenkin tannepain treenailemaan, niin teki Julian Alaphilippekin parina viime vuonna. 
> No hard feelings mate, arvostan mielipiteitasi, omistani en tieda.



Joo, ei tässä mitään. No hard feelings.  :Hymy: 

Ei se minua harmita, että voitto Kolumbiaan meni. Ei ollenkaan. Esim Cyclingnewsin foorumilla vaan tulee mahdoton hype ja maalaillaan ihan älyttömiä skenaarioita kun kuka vaan kuski esittää hyviä otteita. Siihen kyllästyy ja itse välttää lähtemästä hypeen mukaan.

Tietenki juhlia pitää kun on juhlan aika ja Kolumbiassa ei varmaan juhlat oo vieläkään päättyneet.  :Cool: 

Ai niin, minun elämään maantiepyöräily kuuluu vain ruudun välityksellä eli nämä tasamaat ja viileämmät kelit sopii omiin, erittäin vähäisiin ajeluihin oikein hyvin. Kiitos vain kutsusta tulla Kolumbiaan ajelemaan, mutta jätän nyt väliin.

----------


## jussicolombia

> Joo, ei tässä mitään. No hard feelings. 
> 
> Ei se minua harmita, että voitto Kolumbiaan meni. Ei ollenkaan. Esim Cyclingnewsin foorumilla vaan tulee mahdoton hype ja maalaillaan ihan älyttömiä skenaarioita kun kuka vaan kuski esittää hyviä otteita. Siihen kyllästyy ja itse välttää lähtemästä hypeen mukaan.
> 
> Tietenki juhlia pitää kun on juhlan aika ja Kolumbiassa ei varmaan juhlat oo vieläkään päättyneet. 
> 
> Ai niin, minun elämään maantiepyöräily kuuluu vain ruudun välityksellä eli nämä tasamaat ja viileämmät kelit sopii omiin, erittäin vähäisiin ajeluihin oikein hyvin. Kiitos vain kutsusta tulla Kolumbiaan ajelemaan, mutta jätän nyt väliin.



Kiitos Yuggas, olipa mukava vastaus !  Ollaan samalla planeetalla. Harmi vaan jos et innostuu Kolumbian matkasta,.
Flattiahan me taalla Caucan laaksossa enimmakseen ajellaan. Maet on sitten optioita, toki niita riittaa ja ajellaan 3 kertaa viikossa.
Ei taalla niin kuumakaan ole kun aamusella lahdetaan polkemaan. Jos joskus muutat mielesi ja paatat hiukan seikkailla, taalla ollaan !  Perusmajoitus ja ruokailu meidan perheessa on superhalpis.

----------

